# Ry's 2007 privy dig posts w/ guest diggers!!!



## bottlediger

Ok folks, Digger Ry here. I am going to start a post that I will add to throughout 2007. I am going to make 2007 the best digging year ever, at lest for me anyway.  I will be adding great dig stories as they happen and in full detail with pics and videos. So make sure to stay tuned because there will be a lot of updates throughout the year

 Todayâ€™s digin tale....3-20-07

 Well I planed a dig for today to take my buddy Paul to a new dump I found a few days ago I also asked digger George but he was MIA. Its a very very old dump which no one knows about and has to be from the 1870s-90s and LOADED. Woke up early headed out with Paul and found the ground to be frozen solid in the woods, so we decided to skip the dump today and figure something else out to dig. I had a privy lined up but wanted to wait to dig with a bunch of guys because I knew it was going to be a good one. But since the dump was frozen and I didnâ€™t have anything else lined up, we headed out to the site to dig. The house was built around 1840, has a real small yard and plopped right on the property line 10 years from the rear of the house a nice large sink hole! We started digging around 12pm, opened up a large hole but couldnâ€™t find the walls. Paul was getting a little worried but I said just keep digging straight down. About 3 feet down we hit a nice little thin ash layer and out pops a real nice local med. I figured more stuff would surface but nothing and nothing for hours. We dig down and widen the hole, the left side was filled with lime, i started to follow that vein down and hit bottom with nothing! I was surprised at this time, and couldnâ€™t figure out what was going on. (actually it was another privy I broke through) At that point I almost gave up on the hole completely but wanted to be sure and dig another test hole to the left side of the privy. Three feet later still solid clay I said to paul, 3 more shovel fulls and im giving up on this thing. Next shovel bam! Seeds everywhere, I knew stuff was about to start flowing out now. I started scratching though the dark seeded night soil and glass and pottery is bubbling out like a geyser. At this point in my life believe it or not after almost 15 years of digging, I have never dug a hole complete pontil bottle. But this hole really got me worked up and I could feel things were about to chance and take my pontil virginity way forever. Back to scratching, real thin glass is coming out and it HAS to be pontiled glass but couldnâ€™t be sure without the bases. Pulled out a couple nice smooth base umbrella inks, then there it lay...My first pontil bottle sitting there waiting to be picked up and loved 150 years after being thrown away as garbage. I felt a great relief as my pontil virginity diapered. Anway scratching some more I pulled out a few winslows syrup, more umbrella inks, another killer open pontil and a sweet druggist from Philadelphia. I let Paul in the pit to enjoy some prime pontil action. He jumped in and started around one of the corners and pulled out a TON of broken redware, porcelain shards, and clay pipes. He didnâ€™t bring anything out whole! After about 45 mins I said to Paul, man your some bad luck let me plop back down there. So we trade spots and he starts pulling buckets and im scratching away again, took a little bit but out pops some more bottles and some really killer broken bottles. I was really upset to see a nice broken dyotteville whiskey and squat beer to come out smashed, but this pit was so loaded at the bottom I couldnâ€™t believe anything came out whole. After a little bit more, I spot of cobalt blue glass and I couldnâ€™t believe it at first since we were in the 1860â€™s 70â€™s age. I pull out the video camera and let the tape start rolling because I had a feeling it was going to be a good bottle. I pop it out and wow what a beautiful bottle, embossed bullock & Crenshaw Philadelphia. That was my favorite find for the day beside my first pontil. Paul jumps in again and pulls out some more bottles, nothing to great but we decide to give up for the day because we had a minor collapse and it was getting dark. So tomorrow there will be much more, we only dug about 1/3 â€“ Â½ of the best part.  Canâ€™t wait for tomorrow because I know the best has yet to come, enjoy the pics and vid!

 1850-1870 Wood liner privy about 7-8 ft deep

 Ya aint dead until ya stop digging

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

1st whole pontil FINALLY!!! AFTER 15 YEARS[]


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a nice little shot of some goodies about to be unleashed from their dark dirty grave.


----------



## bottlediger

Here is my favorite!!! so sexy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bottlediger

I like squats just not broken...


----------



## bottlediger

ill post a group shot tomorrow of the total finds but here is a taste


----------



## bottlediger

PONTILSSSSSSSSS


----------



## frank

Nice pics and bottles too was the ink pontil too?[]


----------



## bottlenutboy

wow! great bottles! one day i will lose my "pontil virginity" and dig some pontils i own a couple but never dug any great idea for a post!


----------



## bottlediger

Frank, yes we dug 2 pontil unbrellas and 4 smoth base


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: bottlenutboy
> 
> wow! great bottles! one day i will lose my "pontil virginity" and dig some pontils i own a couple but never dug any great idea for a post!


 
 Bottlenutboy - I hope its one say soon because it feels oohhhh sooo goooooood 
 Thanks for the complement about the idea, i thought it was cool


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a funy vid of the dig! []
 Rated PG 13 for swearing


----------



## bottlenutboy

> I hope its one say soon because it feels oohhhh sooo goooooood


 
 your killin me![][]

 also at the moment your link isnt working


----------



## capsoda

Great pics Ry. Thanks for sharing you first pontils with us.[]


----------



## bottlediger

thanks cap!
 Hey bottlenutboy - is it working now?


----------



## bottlenutboy

yeah its working..........great video!


----------



## Digger George

*OMG! *






YOU KEEP UP WITH THAT KIND OF DIGGIN AND THIS WILL BE THE LONGEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## bottlediger

thanks my digger buddie, you really missed out today man. We are gona finish it up tomorrow cant wait to see what comes out. Another t i t s hole


----------



## baltbottles

Great dig I can't wait to see what else you find.

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W

The spring season starts for us sat , all those digs we did in the winter , Jan & Feb are just icing on the privy cake, I can smell the pontils in the  outhouse air hahaha!!!![8D] nice dump ya got going there, I found a few 1800s dumps in my day, there hard to find. Rick 

 where are the whole bottles?


----------



## towhead

Oh man!  You're bringing tears to my eyes!!  ....and there is still a foot of snow on the ground here!


----------



## Lilacpa

great find.... now go wipe your tongue off  you don't know where that bottles been. but i geuss you do......lol
 i cant wait to find those kind of bottles.


----------



## Jim

Great dig and vid, Ry! That embossed cobalt is super sweet. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger

hey guys as I said yesterday todays finds would be much better which they were but 90% of it was broken, how does a citron historical flask sound???? I am sooo beat the hole turned out to be a 10x7x9deep hole. I will write details and post pics tomorrow! take care all
 Ry


----------



## DIGGER DAVE

Hey Ryan,
 This thread really has my blood flowing. I hope your luck continues, I am looking forward to your posts. I hope 2007 is a great year for all you guys ! Lets take Ryans lead and start digging !!!!Good luck everyone !!!!!!!


----------



## zanes_antiques

Ryan, it's good to see you get that first Pontil! The problem is you were supposed to save that hole for me to dig with you! Just kidding. Congrats on another great dig!


----------



## zanes_antiques

I want that "ABC's" plate!!!!!


----------



## bottlediger

or how about the 8 sided open pontil wheeling VA ink that came out! a lot of amazing stuff came out of this hole! I will do a wright up of the 2nd day later tonight I just got back from Upstate Pa.
 Take care
 Ryan


----------



## zanes_antiques

ok so now I want the ink!!!


----------



## dumpmonkey

You have turned out to be one heck of a digger Ry! Your even making me jealous! Well done![] You make me proud![]


----------



## bottlediger

haha yeah its a sweet ink zane
 And dump monkey - do I know ya?


----------



## zanes_antiques

I'm sure we can work something out huh Ry?


----------



## bottlediger

Ok now the story for the 2nd day. Me and my buddy only had the last foot or foot and a half to dig but that took all day because it was just so loaded with glass and pottery we had to dig very slow and carefully. Every square inch was just LOADED. we started the day with some nice pontil puffs and a real nice hing mold med from philly of the top of my head it was Cherry Tar and Horehound. After about an hour I found the heart breaker of the hole, a broken historical flask, but not just any historical flask, it was citron in color! It has a large dog and a hunter in the back ground. I was devastated to see that thing come out of the hole broken. Someone told me they saw the last one in that color sell for over 7,000! We scraped out some more nice bottles most of being broken, the majority of the bottles were along the sides and the stoneware as in the middle. The take from the 2nd day was about 1/2 dozen iron pontil squats half local and half from philly, tons of OP puffs and meds, a very nice 8 sided OP ink from Wheeling VA, 6 marbles, tons of pipes, an OP Washington/Taylor Historical flask embossed dyotteville glass works, an amazing child's size chamber pot from the 1830s, a couple more OP umbrella inks, a Glazed red ware jug, a wonderful 1840ish slipware pie plate with yellow decoration, and im sure a bunch more Im forgetting. The broken stuff off the top of my head that I can remember, was another broken washington/talyor flask, citron dog and hunter flask, summer/winter tree calabash OP flask, and Iron pontil Sarsaparilla (huge bottle) a ton of broken squats all iron pontiled, tons of embossed OP meds, dozens and dozens of redware pots, jugs, plates, bowls all broken. 

 This hole was just amazing, we did get some very nice stuff but like I said the majority was broken, the bottle was full of rocks, bricks, and tons of redware all perfect objects to brake those wonderful bottles!

 I will post some more pictures in a little bit of some of the stuff I brought home. 

 Take care everyone and Happy digging!
 Ryan


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Wow I hate when that happens all them broken flasks! But shouldn't the IP sodas survive ?? The sodas are sapose to brake the thin walled flasks, that's how it is with us, the sodas and IP beers make it, and the flasks take the hit, UN less they broke them all because they where drunk! We got a few 1860s and a 50 lined up, to probe, spring has sprung, good luck in the pits. Rick

  lifes the pit's and i love it


----------



## bottlediger

thanks rick, yeah I was very suprised we found as many broken squats as we did, they were all broken off at the top I think they broken them before they chucked them down the pit.

 Ry


----------



## zanes_antiques

I call dibs on the Wheeling Ink and the ABC Plate!!! I might even consider bartering a certain "Hunter Stag Flask".


----------



## bottlediger

we'll talk further mr zane mc dane


----------



## bottlediger

here are some pics for everyone, ill take better ones later


----------



## bottlediger

here is that killer ink zane


----------



## bottlediger

I love this pipe bowl


----------



## bottlediger

here is a killer glazed redware jug comin out


----------



## zanes_antiques

I'm like "Pavlov's Dog" and the bell has just rung!!!!


----------



## cobaltbot

Wow Sweet stuff, Hey Ryan, when are you not digging?[]


----------



## bottlediger

Hey cobalt,  I am ALWAYS diggin lol  happy birthday buddie! Let me know when you want to pick up that milk, I should be good this week just let me know a head of time.

 Zane - Calling you now


----------



## Jim

KILLER dig, bro! Wheeling, Virginia bottles are awesome. It's cool to find bottles from places that no longer exist (Well, not in that state, anyway). The neck must have been a weak spot on the squats. I have heard of many that looked perfectly healthy otherwise, but were sadly "decapitated" []. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Jim, it sure was a shame pulling out so many broken decapitated squats, next hole however will be differnt


----------



## capsoda

I have really enjoyed this thread. Thanks guys.[]


----------



## bottlediger

here are the pics I promised, this one is of the nice pontiled horehound from philly


----------



## bottlediger

some marbles


----------



## bottlediger

awesome child's chamber pot, broken lip though...


----------



## PhilaBottles

kittens


----------



## bottlediger

heres a real cool early blue/white bowl


----------



## PhilaBottles

you comin to philly tonite?


----------



## bottlediger

Nice mini redware jug


----------



## bottlediger

here is one of my favs, this one needs repaired we got another pefect one that i gave to my grandmother who collects slipware


----------



## bottlediger

yeah i think so i have some more stuff to do yet


----------



## PhilaBottles

bring that plate so i can trade you for some sodas. []


----------



## bottlediger

its on its way to get prof. repaired right now after I see how it turns out ill think about it


----------



## SergioWilkins

I fricking love horehound candy! I _need_ that bottle!


----------



## bottlediger

yeah its a real sweet bottle, I was really thinking of keeping it but if ya make me a good offer she might be yours! 

 2007 digging update -
 Dug in Philly the last few days
 Tues - Dug in a newly found virgin dump, thought it was going to be a good and old one but turned out to be 1920's! Only dug a 1890's blob mixed in with all the 20's stuff.

 Weds - Dug 3 pits again in philly with no luck but a marble...
 Not much to talk about other than I just got back home and need some sleep because Digging shall commence again at 10am  

 Night
 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hey RY what do you do for a job? You don't dig privys for a liveing do you? if so I need a job! hahaha!


----------



## bottlediger

Hey brother, no I do not dig privys for a job, i couldnt do that well I could and do well however I myself can not sell everything I find its to hard to part with stuff I dig  I currently do not have a real job and like it that way, I just graduated college a little over a year ago and am an officer in the Army National guard. So I do have a lot of time to dig, and I want to keep it that way for a while  it is my most fav. thing to do in the world. Good luck with your upcoming digs Rick, I am going out today and am feeling lucky. Will post later tonight with an Update.

 Take care
 Ry


----------



## zanes_antiques

You do know once you turn 39 like me you have to grow up and get a real job right? so, make sure you find one that's about 3 days a week and $300 a day. It couldn't have worked out any better! I'll be coming down there very soon so pull out a matress. I'll bring my own sleeping bag and pillow.


----------



## bottlediger

Zane - sure bud just let me know ahead of time. 

 Went digging again to day, drove down to baltimore to meet up with the B-more diggers (Chris, Doug, and John) and hit some more privys up. Below is the sumary for the day

 4-3-07 B-more
 Started off the day digging a 11ft Brick circle privy loaded with TOC beers and a few misc bottles. Wasnt a good producer but we did get a nice embossed shotglass, a philly ink, and some local meds. The worst part about this privy was it was completly filled with water from about 3 or 4 foot down, we had to bail the water out the intire way down. Later in the day we moved into an older section of town and dug 2 side by side brick squares dating around 1870-1850. The first pit was loaded with all kinds of crazy stuff at the last foot however most was broken which is usally the case. The pit next to it wasnt as full and was dipped harder and produced only a few keepers. (keepin the story short because Im beat didnt get much sleep last night) Heart breakers of the day - 2 baltimore historical flasks, a very nice OP balt. druggist, a IP cobalt squat, lots of mocaware, and other pottery shards, and some other stuff I really cant remember. We did end up with quite a few OP puffs, tons of meds, some pottery pieces, a very nice blown old school glass oil lamp, a couple of plates and mugs, and some other stuff. I will post pictures shortly.

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

pic of the 1st hole


----------



## bottlediger

pic of 2nd hole


----------



## bottlediger

some of our finds from the 2nd and 3rd pit


----------



## bottlediger

some of the stuff I brought home, my favs are the child's Tea cup with the elaphant on it, its missing a small chip. My other fav was the 1.5 inch tall philly ink, never seen that one before []. Oh and check out those pontil bases []

 take care everyone

 Ry


----------



## cobaltbot

Holy cow dude, you are on a roll! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I  love that kid's cup, cool! great old stuff man, man I wish i could dig that much, but like I always said a job as a full time privy digger would have to be the hardest job in the world hahah, I would have to be on pain meds daily here, we just dug a 5x4x15 woody, that one was new but we where getting signs on towards the bottom that it was built over an older pit, and just widened out, we where right, it looked old! on bottom but it wasn't ,1900,we filled it in, then found a promising pit 6 foot away from that one, that row of houses was good to us 1850s 60s 70s pits, we are at the end house now, the oldest one in the row the old pit in that yard will show its face soon, we hope, lol good digs man, show me some more. Rick


----------



## bottlediger

hey Rick thanks for the reply, that kids cup is a fav of mine wish it was complete.Sorry to hear about your privy, im sure you next one will be super old and loaded! Take care buddie


----------



## bottlediger

Your Welcome Cobaltbot, Im glad some people are enjoying the digging pics. Ill keep em coming, take care
 Ry


----------



## baltbottles

Ryan,

 When you get a chance send me the pics from the dig. I want to write a story for my website. My email is baltimorebottles@gmail.com.

 Chris


----------



## swizzle

Looks like you guys hit it big and so early in the year to. I love pontils. Swizzle


----------



## HunterGatherer

Wow, yuo found dominoes? What are they made of? It looks like wood...


----------



## bottlediger

yeah thats what they are, I thought they were really cool and we actally found about 10. They were a first for me, chris has found them before and said they are made of ivory and eboney wood.


----------



## bottlediger

Hey swizz early in the year is Jan1st  which was when I started the year digging. April is mid year diggin! The last dig sure was a beautiful day 70's and bright and sunny. I hope you guys up north break the frost soon!


----------



## zanes_antiques

What's up Ryan? I have a few days off coming very soon. Wanna do a roadtrip? I'm thinking of adding some bottles from Canada to the Thread.


----------



## bottlediger

Chris, sending the pictures now bro.


----------



## bottlediger

Hey zane! I might be able to do next week buddie, that sounds real fun. I know they soposed to get snow sometime real soon up there. Keep me informed


----------



## swizzle

The frost is broken here and there. We just got another inch of snow here and there's snow in the forecast for the next coupla days. Oh well, it can't last forever. Definately keep them coming, they are looking sweet. Swizzle


----------



## DIGGER DAVE

Ryan,
 First and foremost, *thank you *, for your service to our country !!! Secondly , how can I describe how I feel about your finds and still maintain a family show ? OK , it's touching my shorts !!!!!!! Way to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epgorge

> First and foremost, thank you , for your service to our country


 
 Gee Cap, No one ever said that to me back during that war. Did they you? 
 Joel


----------



## capsoda

Oh , every day. Yea right. Folks back then weren't as patriotic as today. The young people in the military today are all volinteers and they are doing a great job. Makes me proud. They are all heros in my book.


----------



## bottlediger

thanks guys, it really isnt anything though  just think of it as a job. Take care you guys and thanks!


----------



## epgorge

Hey cap what was that old military saying.... ? We are the few doing the unwanted for the many....  etc. it goes on and on... Can't remember it for the life of me.
 Joel


----------



## bottlediger

Got a place tomorrow to dig so just want to keep you guys updated its a very early 1800's house so might hit some more pontils or maybe some TOC stuff ya never know and thats what keeps us going. My buddie paul got the permisson for this one, hopefully it will be a killer hole. Will post the results tomorrow! Take care

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Just got back, dug a 4x4 by only 6.5 ft deep wood liner today. Will post pics and a write up later


----------



## bottlediger

4-11-07 dig
 Alright so we started digging around 9am, The first push of the prob and i knew we had a nice wood liner infront of us, probed a few more times but it was hard to feel the walls so we just started to dig straight down. Within about 5 mins we saw a nice wood wall and within 20 mins we had all four walls exposed. It was a 4x4 hole and started hitting ash about 2-3 feet down. First bottle that popped out was a 1890's amber slick med, wasnt to excited yet. Dug for about another hour and nothing had come up but some broken fruit jars and some more slick meds. Got down around 5 1/2 foot level and more glass started pokin out. First desent bottle was about an 1880s polish bottle that said something like acme blackining trademark something someting. Then we pulled out a few pretty cool acme baby nurser bottles both being broken. After that we didnt pull anything out for a while whole everything was broken, including a real nice empire spring water bottle in a varient i have never seen before, a couple local meds, a real nice wax sealer UNION fruit jar, and some other stuff. The last good bottle to come out of the hole was a Magic liniment from Easton Pa. The hole ending up being about 6 to 6.5 foot deep and dating around 1890-1880. So this hole kinda sucked but at lest I can say we didnt get skunked. And the best part is I probed 2 more pits in the same yard, and I can garentee you on is gona be REAL OLD. So im lookin forward to digging that friday  
 Take care everyone and enjoy the pics


 Your fellow digger
 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

heres a shot of the hole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 shot of some broken stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i fell in the hole when i was fillin it in hahaha [8D]


----------



## bottlediger

over 3100 posts and no ones been replin latly [&o] Anyway here is my fav bottle I brought home from the last dig, if you have any info on it at all I would love to know about it. Thanks
 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

pic one, this bottle is super crude the lip is extremly thin and uneven the body is dented in the bottom 1/3 on one side and the base looks as if it has a refired pontil

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

some more angles


----------



## Digger George

I dug one of those magic liniment's in an Easton dump once, I listed it on fleabay and it brought around 45. It was a later version, circa. 1900. BTW, KILLER F'IN DIGS BRO!


----------



## bottlediger

thanks bro i figured you'd have found one up there in that dump, its a pretty sweet bottle


----------



## PhilaBottles

your a cool guy.

 whats a refired pontil?


----------



## bottlediger

well from what the New England guys told me its a pontil that was kinda refired or polished smooth. I have no idea other than that lol


----------



## PhilaBottles

Its a round post mold. Rectangular bottles had round post molds. Its on the BLM website. Something like 1850's to the 1890's this mold process was used.


----------



## bottlediger

werd, a pretty big time line for that! Im guessin this bottle dates around 1865-1875 due to its crudity


----------



## PhilaBottles

sure. 

 did you get anything else?


----------



## bottlediger

nope just a bunch of real common stuff or slickers. Diggin the 1830s 50s pit friday! Already dug the 50s 70's and this one just dug was 80s 90s


----------



## PhilaBottles

sweet


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I never use that word in (my)  privy digging  *vocabulary*...(guarantee)  It Jinxes me all the time, I use that word when I hit the use layer and its OLDDDDDD  haha[] but the other word that sometimes falls in to play is...shit happens  lol  Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W

There is one thing that i know about that bottle, I have 100s with the same name on them Easton!  I dig the lehigh Valley lol[8D], thats about it, never dug one of those, not that I remember anyway. Rcik


----------



## epgorge

Rick,

 How many layers of "Use" do you go through, on average, before you hit paydirt? Sittin here all day in the snow thinking about opening up that privy again. It is only 50 yards from me.

 Joel


----------



## bottlediger

hahaha thanks rick I might not say that again then haha. I really have a good feeling tho about this one!

 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thats the best one to use ( Good Feeling) cuz if it turns bad oh well it was just a feelin  hehehe  [8D]


----------



## bottlediger

Rick, when ya gona come down this way and do some privy diggin? I want to get a bunch of locals to dig like 10 privys in a few days now that would be some awesome stuff. You, maybe zane, the philly boys, chris and his gang. It would be intense.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Ry, Can you post a better pic of the bottom of the liniment bottle. I don't believe that is a post mold bottle.


----------



## bottlediger

no prob cap, i have to post some more shard pictures of some of those historical flask I dug a few weeks ago anyway

 Not sure if that base will turn out well since its so stained.

 Will post em in a little bit
 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Yea it would be Niceeee !10 in a row!  are  you gona have a medic standing by  to fix my back in between digs? ahh mabey every other dig hahah[] why do you have some stuff lined up? Rick


----------



## bottlediger

well if we get enough guys we can dig 10 in one day! There would have to be some crazy stuff to come out, I have a possiblity of a line up like that depends on if a contractor wants to be cool or not

 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Yea let me know, I would take off work for some thing like that, no prob.hell id take off work for a hang nail haha! Rick


----------



## bottlediger

haha ya crack me up, but anyway it would be on a weekend if it goes down since its a soon to be construction site

 ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thats cool  weekends are good to.


----------



## bottlediger

Ok Cap, this first pic is for you, its another base shot.


----------



## bottlediger

opps thats a pic of a flask i glued back togeather from a pit a few weeks ago. here is the base pic

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

and these next few pics are of a flask with a dog and hunter on it, check out that color. its a little hard to see but its almost citron more yellow olive really. such a heart breaker, this came out of that first hole I posted about


----------



## bottlediger

here is a pic of it in the light


----------



## capsoda

It could be a fire polished pontil. Wish I could tell you for sure. I don't see any seams across the bottom and it is not a cup or post mold so I favor pontiled.

 Those flasks are heart breakers. We dig a few fiddle flasks down here is about all.


----------



## bottlediger

thanks cap for the info, yeah but you do have those nice pepsi hutches down there I would love one of those


----------



## capsoda

Hey Ry, I remember back in the late 60s and early 70s we would through them back. They didn't have a pontil and you couldn't get 10 bucks for them. Those were the days of $300 onions and $100 cylinders. I know where about 100 Escambia Pepsi Bottling Works hutches and ice blue Pepsis are. Wonder if the city would mind me digging up the road at Zarrogosa and Old Palafox???[]


----------



## LC

> Escambia Pepsi Bottling Works hutches


 
 Let's go tear that road up Warren! I have wanted one of those Escambia Pepsi Bottling Works hutches for years. I do like the Pepsi stuff..........


----------



## PhilaBottles

*maybe a pic in the sun?*

 even if the seams arent visible on the base, you have to look real close. 

 $20 bucks says its a post mold.

 you on cap?

 just make sure you pay up if your a betting man. []


----------



## capsoda

> maybe a pic in the sun?


 That would be a good idea.

 This is a good clean post mould.

 You On sucka!!!  See!!! Now you done gone and got me in trouble. I have got to learn not to play when the wife is reading over my shoulder.


----------



## PhilaBottles

lets see it then Ry.

 post a pic so i can get my 20 bucks.


----------



## bottlediger

haha for 10 bucks ill post a picture of whatever ya want, its a win win haha. Ill post it along with todays diggin story when I get back from pickin up the baby girl

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

PS Zane I know your watchin, havnt heard from ya in a long time! How you been buddie?

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Ok todays dig 4-13-07 FRIDAY THE 13TH DIG!!!
 Well first off I would like to day that Rick you were correct, I jinked myself. That hole I had planed for today was a total bummer, it wasnt even a hole only a 3 inch ash layer about a foot down LOL. So yeah I was extremely pissed this morning with all my high hopes and everything. Well me and my buddy paul drove to another town (york) my home down and went looking for a house to dig. Took me about 20 mins and found a real nice house and about another 20 mins and found a privy to dig. This yard was loaded with boards and all kinds of rubble. The pit turned out to be a barrel woodliner with a almost 4 foot cap of clay on top my probe just hit the ash layer that was only maybe a foot deep. After that first ash layer that had no bottles mind you, there was another Huge clay cap another 4 feet deep. Luckily I didnt pay attention to my digging partner when he said man your on the bottom stop digging. I knew it wasnâ€™t bottom the clay was to soft. Anyway after that last clay cap there was about a foot of nice trashie stuff at the bottom. Pretty much 90% of the bottles to come out where medicines. Ive never dug a pit with so many embossed meds and they were all spotless with no stain! The bottles all dated around 1890 nothing earlyer and nothing later. 

 The finds from this pit include
 4 different meds from York Pa
 4 Pisos cures
 1 mint redware pot
 1 Yellow colored whiskey flask
 5 meds from philly
 and about 60 slicker meds that we chucked

 The best stuff to come out was a Med from York that I have never seen before it has to be a rare one and that redware bowl just amazing how it came out so mint without even a tiny chip on it. 

 Enjoy the pics

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Heres some Med shot action






 Pulled out that sweet redware pot






 The keepers






 My take






 isnt she a beut? It an odd size too!

 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hey RY I am not the type of guy that says I told you so ...so I wont  lol, well at least you guys got (whole) bottles on our FRI the 13th dig we got a whole bathroom sink & a tire  Bhahaha![8D] but under that the shards started to come and come but no whole bottle ..yet, it was late 1860s 70s stuff, but all shards, we have 4 foot to go to bottom, my friend had to go to NY to pick up a Harley today so we had to put the dig on hold, that sucks cuz the rain is a comein and we are close to bottom, any way there may be good old stuff on that bottom and there may not, the name of the game. Check out my pontil sink in the post I sent in last night. Rick


----------



## cobaltbot

Awesome med pit!   Never heard of the unlisted one, way to go, whats the full embossing?  Nice redware too.


----------



## bottlediger

Rick lol yeah you can say I told ya so, I would have said it to you if it was the other way around haha. I did see your post and replied, I hope there are some really nice bottles down there!

 Steave - Thanks man! The locals I brought home are embossed 
 1 - WM Smith & co No3 East Market St York Pa
 2 - Dale & Hart Druggists York Pa (broken)
 3 - WM Smith & Co York Pa
 4 - Dr N.H. Shearer & Co Druggists York Pa
 5 - JOHN H SMALL & BRO YORK PA 
 I found that small listed in the york book as having a bottle under this name but have never seen an example of it in all the years of digging/collecting!

 Thanks
 Ry


----------



## zanes_antiques

Would you stop already with all the good holes! There better be a few bottles left down there for me to dig when I make it over your way. Nice finds Ryan. Keep up the good work!
    I've ben working my butt off but I'll be getting a few days off in May. I hope to get away for a day or so when I'm free.


----------



## bottlediger

Hey buddie! thanks for the comment man, I figured you were workin all the time. I hope you have had some time to dig though. Any new bottles?


----------



## zanes_antiques

I haven't been out in a few weeks[]. I'm driving a 100 miles each way to work and I've got my eye on a few decent looking places to dig. Now all I need is a few days off! Those are some sweet druggists you dug yesterday. I think I'm working until May 12th ( the weekend of the Mansfield Ohio Show). I hope to get a week off atleast to do some travelling and digging. I'll let you know what happens. Feel free to drop me a line sometime.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

NA RY  that may Jinx me for the next pit, we already got this dug pit for out Fri the 13th, so i have to keep my mouth shut  lol


----------



## cobaltbot

The small's is sweet, I bet that one's going in "the case"!    Hope you dig a Wengert's or a Goodridge.


----------



## capsoda

Your killin me Ry. Outstanding dig.[]


----------



## bottlediger

Steve - haha yep its there right now I love it. Couldnt ask for a more mint bottle! I hope I can dig some more I would like to know what they are worth. 

 Cap - Thanks yet again. I hope to dig many more holes like that I dont even care that it was all 1890s stuff even tho the older stuff is always a treat I can not complain one bit. 

 Take care to the both of you and thanks for the replies!

 The next dig is set for this weds - more York Privys hopefully! Cant wait, ill be digging with the Privy Pro himself! You should all know who im talking about.

 Ry


----------



## zanes_antiques

I'm not free Wednesday so it must not be me. That was a joke!


----------



## bottlediger

hahaha zane zane zane you kill me! You know ur a dam good privy digger! I hope to dig with you soon brother

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Going out tomorrow, hopefully will post results of some good digging. Just have to find some privys first

 Ry out


----------



## Tony14

Good luck Ryan! make sure to post pics.


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Tony, we may need it, the town we are digging tomorrow isnt that easy to find good pits sometimes. I will def. post pics if we find anything though. take care

 Ry


----------



## Jim

Killer digs from your last pit, buddy. Good luck with your next one! ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks a lot Jim! Hows the digging been going for you? I hope to see some great dig pics from you in the near future!

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Alright ladies and Gents heres todays (4-17-07) diggin tale

 Chris from B-more came up to so some privy diggin, we got in to a pit around 10:30 after some serious probing of the yard I dug last week. We came up dry and moved to the yard next door, chris found 2 privy pits with ease. We started the first pit and less than a foot down we hit a real nice teal JSP 70's bottle. I was extremely excited at this point hitting 70s stuff at the very top, however to make a long story short, the pit was only 3 ft deep at the most, the smallest pit I have ever dug. Not only was it extremely shallow it was empty other than than the beautiful JSP. This pit was a wood liner btw. After filling in that pit we moved to the other pit we had probed out and it turned out to be a HUGE OVAL yes oval Stoneliner. I have dug stone liners before but neither Chris or myself have EVER seen an OVAL stoneliner. This pit was loaded with stuff right on top but all 1920s stuff, about 3 ft down we hit heavy water. We knew this pit was going to go at lest 10 ft and didnt really feel like dealing with it today because of the extreme water from last weeks rain. We will hit that pit another day. We filled it back in and moved to another location. It didnt take us but 5 more mins and we spotted a real nice house to dig Cira 1840s. Found the pit mins later underneath some serious concrete. We Opened up one side and started hitting some 80s stuff, we later got out the digging bar and broke through some concrete and began digging the other side. Because of the footers as you can see in the pictures we had a very very small hole to work with. It was such a pain digging in such small quarters. We didnt really hit much until about 5 ft down when tons of redware started to spew out. Well actually let me back up, first thing to come out was a total heart breaker a very nice 60s or 70s GOLDEN BITTERS FIGURAL. Beautiful bottle but yet she was broken bad! Ok back the 5 ft level, chirs found out this was turning into a double wooden barrel. We had to go back to his truck and get some more supplies. We returned and dug down about another 3 or 4 ft and loads of early pieces of crockery and redware were just coming out like it wasnt even funny. Again long story short, this pit yielded very few bottles and mostly plain slickers. However we did get a nice local med, common but a nice variation. This pit was a wooden double barrel that went about 8 ft deep and was filled with water from about 3 ft down, so we had to bail all the water out and if that wasnt such a pain we had to dig it out in such small little hole because of the footer. Basically thats it, we didnt get skunked but we didnt do to well either. This pit had some serious age to it tho, 1840s stuff at the bottom but dipped very heavily. Though the bottles were lacking, I had a ton of fun digging some old pits. Enjoy the pictures

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Ok here are the pictures from today, I dont have a picture of the broken golden bitters yet but I will get one later. And all of these marbles were dug over the last week except for a glass one that chris took home with him today. Enjoy

 Ry


----------



## baltbottles

It pays to be skinny when digging privies lol. I haven't got that muddy in awhile. That lime layer was insane I've never seen a 4 foot layer of it before.

 Chris


----------



## bottlediger

hah glad to see you made it home alright chris. yea i forgot to mention that 4 ft layer of lyme! well acutally it was more like concreate! lol

 Ry


----------



## baltbottles

Yeah that was wack If you didn't have the breaker bar theres no way we could have dug that one. Did you save that water bailer I found it was a nice one?

 Chris


----------



## bottlediger

lol 4 sure, and yeah I def. kept that bailer its pretty bad boy lol
 let me know when ya want to dig again buddie

 Ry


----------



## appliedlips

Sounds like you guys had a good time,anyway.I have enjoyed reading your recent posts and I am sure you will continue having success.You mentioned enjoying just digging some early pits,I am the same way.I would rather dig a 1830's-50's full of broken stuff than dig a turn of the century hole with the normal intact bottles.Nothing gets the heart pumping like knowing everthing you are about to uncover is ancient.Chris does a great job putting some of the mocha and pearlware back together.I am hoping to make a New England  trip sometime this spring and hope to stop in Pa. and Ny. on the way ,I hope you guys will leave some good pits,unturned.Anyway,good stuff and keep on tearing it up.Doug


----------



## baltbottles

Doug,

 I could not agree more give me an old pit anyday even if everything is broken. And yes I do like pottery lol. Heres a pic of some of the stuff I've dug.

 Chris


----------



## bottlediger

Hey Doug, thanks for the kind comment. The old stuff sure does get your heart pumpin weather broken or whole. Take care buddie

 Ryan


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I give you guys your props, Hard core diggin man, that's the way to do it! you have to do crazy chit to be called a privy digger, we have dug 5 woodliners in the past month 2 where 15 feet deep 5x5s  dipped(junk) and dug, 3  where about 12 feet, so we know that (empty) feeling, this weekend we have to go get some permissions, we have a 1850 to probe, so a full pit is waiting some where for all of us lol. Rick*


----------



## stonebottle

Hey Baltbottles, nice assortment of stuff you have found!  It's amazing to find all those chamber pots and bowls in one piece.  What is the stamp on that quart-sized stoneware bottle?  It looks like it is brushed with blue cobalt.  Is that one dug in Baltimore?


----------



## capsoda

Great finds. Looks like you guys had fun. Lime layers can get pretty wild down here too. With the warm winters we sometime get and the sweltering summers an outhouse could get pretty rank. My great aunt kept a bucket ok lime hanging in her outhouse.


----------



## LC

Ryan, dug one of those JSP"s years ago, I do not believe mine is as old as your. Is your JSP pontiled? Mine is the same color although it does not look it in the scan. And do you or anyone by chance know what the letters represent as for what the bottle contained?


----------



## bottlediger

LC yours looks the same age as the one we dug. 70s or 80s. I have never seen a pontiled example I dont think they were made that old. There are differnt colored JSP's just so ya know. They arent scarce but they arent real common either. Im sure someone on here knows what JSP stands for I used to rember but I compeltly forgot, and im pretty sure it had some kinds of beer/liquor in it. Take care buddie

 Ry


----------



## LC

Thanks Ryan, this is the only one I have ever dug. I have seen them off and on on eBay, but is was never stated as to what they were on there either.. Has nice color regardless of what it held. I slipped it into Household & Misc. in my website I am playing around with, will put it in its proper prospective when I find out what it is for sure. Thanks for the contact.


----------



## Digger George

*Johann Sebastian Pedersen*, had exclusive rights to distribute some European extract of malt (weak beer really) 
 out of New York, but only from 1878 to like 1882, when he lost them. Anyhow, with an eye towards the future, and knowing the sense of buying in bulk, he had tons of bottles made. Most were teal blue, the emerald is substantially more scarce. When he lost the rights to distribute this product, he had a lot of _leftovers_. Usually in situations like this, the original (or some other) glasshouse was willing to buy the bottles back (for _cullet_) Cullet is a glass term for crushed glass(scraps, failures and recycled bottles actually) that was mixed into glass batches to add color, _stretch_ and save money. I'm sure what this guy was offered by the glasshouses was nothing shy of insult, considering what he probably paid for all these teal blue and green beauties.

 Ya we also just dug some extremely wet holes in Philly that we decided to dig another day after the water recedes. Damn Chris did you have fun rolling around in the mud for treasure? That's what I like to see! Yo Ry we need to dig!


----------



## bottlediger

Well bro you need to pick up the phone and calllllll me. There are soooo many houses to be dug its not even funny


 Ry out


----------



## LC

Wish the devil I lived closer to you, I would sure call!  It would be a thrill just to be there to see someone dig a good privy packed with greatness!!


----------



## Bottleman

Amazing Chris. You have some really nice old pottery on that shelf! I am very impressed. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## bottlediger

L C, Ive drivin out to OH to dig already its not that far of a hike. But if your ever out this way make sure to let me know I wouldnt mind at all takin on a dig. Take care buddie

 Ry


----------



## LC

Sounds good Ryan, maybe we can get together in the near future, I would enjoy that. The town I live in was founded in 1830. All kind of crap has happened here. Morgan's Raiders came through here on a raid during the civil war kicking the crap out of a few people, and taking what they pleased. Often wondered if possibly my Great Great Great Grandfather Barker might have been with them, he was a Confederate. Have a tin type picture of him in his uniform. The rifle has has standing beside him in the pic is as tall as he is! Never could find out anything about him though. There is one of the first log cabins that was built in this area in the late 1700s within a couple of miles from me, a large two story one, it has been taken down and moved though quite a few years ago, every log in it was Black Walnut. I doubt if the owner would let anyone in to try and do any kind of digging. It is also one of the best places around for finding Indian artifacts in this area, although there are many of course. I would think there would be a lot of good privies in this area, if a person could get out there and know how to look for them. If you ever want to come to my town and see if we could do some digging, you would be more than welcome here as well.


----------



## bottlediger

L C sounds good man. the town you live in sounds great for digging aswell! Lots of history. Bottles are everywhere man, like thats been said before but some just dont belive it because they dont work hard enough. "So much to dig so little time"

 I just wish there was more time...

 Ry


----------



## LC

Every since I have joined this forum, I have had a boost of energy go off in me wanting to go out and do some hunting. Wanted to get out there today and do some rock hunting to see if I could turn up a few Trilobites. Haven't been able to do much of anything except work on junk. My computer went down, water heater went out as well as the furnace took a fit, and all I seem to do is work on them as well as other things that need to be caught up on around here. If I ever get caught up though, Look out! People will see me going out of here with my burlap bags , shovels, and diggers thinking I have completely totally lost it!!


----------



## LC

Chris, what is the torpedo soda on the next to the last shelf??


----------



## zanes_antiques

Just thought I'd say hello and I hate you!. I'm so jealous! Stop finding all this good stuff without me!


----------



## PhilaBottles

our holes are sooooo wet. LOL

 nice stuff chris...time to put it all back in boxes again. LOL


----------



## bottlediger

hahaha Zane, stop playa hate'n. Bring your ass out here and we'll dig! Not promisin anything SUPER tho 


 Matt - Shoes

 Out
 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Oh zane I wanted to ask you, can you tell me anything about that little yellow marble?

 Ryan


----------



## baltbottles

HI Stonebottles, Not all the pottery was intact about half of it was broken and I glued it back together. When I get into an early pit I save everythng. Its really amazing what can be reconstructed. As for the pottery bottle its marked Cole & Co. Boston R.Beer Charles A. Cole advertised selling Boston Style Root Beer in Baltimore durning the mid to late 1840s and yes that one was dug in Baltimore.

 George, Yeah the york pits were just as wet as the ones in philly. I hope the water recedes soon I want to finish the one we were digging. As for rolling in the mud you know the things we go through to find early bottles. Sometimes you got to do what you got to do.

 L.C., The torpedo on that shelf is a Strawberry puce Chapman's Soda Sadly it was in several pieces when I dug it and it still has a large piece missing in the back. But it displays nice and is super rare. (I'm interested in buying one if someone has one for sale) But anyway heres a picture of it.

 Chris


----------



## cobaltbot

Way to keep hitting it Ry, I got filthy in Norfolk, not much to show for it - but it was fuuuuunnn anyway. I have one of those monogram Smith's from my belt buckle site, found it laying next to a Rankin Pharmacy from Columbia, PA. Hey Chris do you think there's any connection between the Millers of York and Davis & Miller from B-more?  Doubt it, just wondering though........?


----------



## LC

Thanks Chris, looked good from a distance. Here is one on my shelf with a hunk of it gone as well. Just could not leave it behind. I have no idea if it is rare or not. Found it in Cincinnati in about a foot and a half of what was left of a privy, that had been dosed off a hillside. Would like to have seen what was hauled away from there. I do not know if it it is a Cincy bottle or not being it does not have that info on it. All it has on it is C P Fey & Co. Might have had the name of the city on the back part that is missing. If anyone knows where it comes from , let me know, Lou


----------



## bottlediger

Hey thanks steave, that smiths is a pretty cool bottle Im glad you have one also. It one I never had before so its a welcome addition. Chris His buddie Doug and I are going back out tomorrow to try some more luck. We have that oval brickliner to finish up. Will let ya know how we do tomorrow. Take care

 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

wow I wish I could dig every day and rest on the weekends, must be nice.


----------



## zanes_antiques

need a better photo of it Ryan.


----------



## bottlediger

ahhh sorry man thats the best your gona get, it took me a while tryin to get one that good. I put it in my large mason jar of marbles anyway. Probly not that good of one anyway. Take care buddie

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

OMG Just got back home I dont even know what to say.... today was NUTS!!! I hope Chris can tell the details to this one, I am speachless right now hahaha. I will be gone until Sunday, so I will inform you all if chris doesnt do the details for me. Take care everyone

 ry out


----------



## zanes_antiques

That's real funny. Tell us how great of a dig you had and then not give any details. Are we being punished for something?


----------



## bottlediger

only thing I have time to wright right now is it wasnt that great of a dig. However we DID dig 5 pontil age holes...BUT the story is what is freakin rediculous!!! Tell em Chris! lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Are you guys telling bottle tales to each other or us?


----------



## Digger George

So what happened was they got chased around town by a madman out for blood and almost got arrested by the cops. Nothing too serious so go out and dig more privys boooooo yaaaaaaaa!


----------



## baltbottles

Yeah it was something like that! lol


----------



## PhilaBottles

PRIVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bottlediger

Ok after some really bad privys maybe 15 or so and a run in with the cops I finally got into a desent hole yesterday so here is the story

 4-30-07 Privy dig

 Well I was pretty board yesterday went to a local dump, got real board digging there it is all 1920s - 30s stuff and reallll hard compacted ash and rock, the bottles dont usally come out very well anyway. So desided to find a place in a local town to dig. Searched for maybe an hr or hr and a half found an abondoned house that the neighbor said no one lived there for almost 20 years. House looked pretty desent to dig, I thought it was cira 1880s but it was more like 1860s after looking a little closer. Found the privy all the way at the back property line. Probed out all 4 sides, and started to dig. BTW I was by myself and had intentions on either digging it completly if it wasnt deep or testing it out trying to find bottom with my probe and bring someone back at a later time to help pull buckets. So I started to open it up, reallll easy digging, soild ash 3 inches down no clay cap anywhere just ash and broken artifacts. Dug down maybe 4 ft and thats when a lot of frags started pooring out. First bottle to come out was a screw top milk glass larkin cream...I was a little upset at that time however i pulled that away and I notced a botttle right underneath it....


----------



## bottlediger

OMG I WAS TIMED OUT I HAAAAAATE THAT....

 OK - so back to that bottle. I noticed right away it had to be a flask thinking it was a common 1890s slicker. Dug out all of one side except for the neck and pulled it out. It was ALOT earler than I thought. It has a beatiful applied top but looked completly unembossed. I examined it closer and on the other side i saw embossing! I was very excited at this point!


----------



## bottlediger

Alright... so the first thing I noticed was W.V.A I knew it had to be a good one and ran it to my car the second later not looking it over anymore. I wrapped it up and went right back to diggin. A bunch more slick 1880s-70s meds were comin out, and then finally another embossed bottle. It was a pretty aqua 1880s liniment bottle from harrisburg, probly common but I have never dug one. At this point I only had one side cleared out to the bottom then started on the other side but only fragments were found of some nice fruit jars. I filled in the hole and was out of there only after 1.5 hrs of digging. The hole turned out to be a 5x5x5 Woodie. It wasnt loaded and im sure was dipped to death, but I consider this a good hole not because of how many bottles that came out but because something good came out of it. It only takes one bottle or artifact to make a good pit.


----------



## bottlediger

Ok so after filling in the hole I went back to my car loaded up and was very excited to examine my flask. It was embossed Geo W Robinson No 75 Main St W.V.A It has an EXTREMLY crude top, tons of large bubbles and waves and dents in the glass toward the bottom. It is just such a beatiful example. I became more and more excited looking it over and over. Best part was the thing is minnnnt except for some stain. well basically that is it, I had a lot more to say but it all got timed out haha. Well enjoy the pictures

 Take care
 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is what I brought home, not much yes I know but still I was happy


----------



## bottlediger

Last pic


----------



## PhilaBottles

not bad at all...


----------



## cobaltbot

Sweet one Ryan!  Is that West Virginia, if so what town I wonder or does it stand for something else??  Hopefully someone on here will know.


----------



## bottlediger

Matt - thansk man

 Steave - Thanks aswell, W.V.A is either West Virg. or Wheeling VA
 Have you found anything latly?


----------



## Jim

Nice embossed flask, Ry. I agree, one good bottle makes a dig worthwhile! ~Jim


----------



## whiskeyman

Nice flask...What I wouldn't give to be digging what you guys are...instead of 1920's era...[&:]
 But, one takes what one is able to get...[]

 I believe Robinson was in Wheeling ...I had a cleaner one a few years ago, sold it on eBay for about $75
 Saw one since then and I think it brought $90.


----------



## whiskeyman

oh....while I'm thinking about it: West VA. came into existence during the Civil War..
 It was one state : VA....- but those folks living in the NW portion  didn't agree with Va seceding from the Union, so they split off and formed W VA...


----------



## cobaltbot

Found a couple indian head pennies, one's 1864 and a huge shard with MOUL'S STRAIGHT RYE YORK, PA on it, that one would of been nice.  What sucks though is that last saturday instead of finding stuff, I lost my Sony digital camera!  Was helping a local historical group restore two old stone cottages and stupidly left my probes and camera sitting outside when I left.  That night I had thought I had put them in the trunk.  Next morning I went back and found my probes but no camera.  Offered a $50 dollar reward, no questions asked, but I got a feeling that things as gone as my virginity!


----------



## Digger George

*NICE SOLO PRIVY DIG BATMAN!*


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks so much for all the replies guys, you all are great. 
 I am sorry to hear about your camera Steave...I thought I left mine behind once while digging. went b ack the next day which was raining. Searched everywhere couldnt find it, HOWEVER found it in my glovebox hahaha  look there!

 Robin, batman wants to freakin dig soon. I called steave and he wasnt there when I called. You need to get your car inspected when I am around man so we can dig while it is getting done. Monday is not a go for me I will be in MA.

 Ry


----------



## LC

You Guys and your cameras remind me of a story My Uncle George once told me concerning his camera.  He lives outside of Ellicott City, Maryland owned a paint factory in Baltimore in the 1970s and  into the 80's I believe, before selling  it. I recall him telling me once that he was in Baltimore taking some pictures of some property he was interested in possibly buying . He said this Guy came up to him and was complimenting him on his expensive camera he was using, and asked him if he could see it. Well, my Uncle George had polio when he was a Kid, and was pretty crippled up, and had a hard time walking , let alone running! Anyway, not thinking, he handed the Guy his camera for him to look at, and the Guy took off on a dead run with it. My Uncle George said that of course the only thing he could do was  watch the no good Son Of A ^&%#@ run off with his camera, and at the same time telling himself it served him right to be that stupid to hand his camera to someone he didn't even know to begin with! Hopefully Steve, you may get lucky and someone will return it to you. But I have a feeling you are pretty much SOL like my Uncle George was........[/align] [/align]http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm[/align]


----------



## cobaltbot

Yeah, that was major stupidity on my part.  Oh Well, get burned and learn, seems most of my life lessons get learned the hard way[8|]


----------



## LC

I understand that, most all my lessons have been learned the hard way as well. I have an older Sony digital camera that uses floppy disks. The battery died in it a few weeks back, and I can not even find one locally to make it possible to be able to use the blasted thing.. It might as well disappear as well. I can probably find one on eBay or somewhere on the net if I do search for one. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## zanes_antiques

I do Believe the W. VA. is for Wheeling Virginia. That's a sweet reward for a few hours labor.


----------



## bottlediger

haha a few hrs of labor,you have to think of the 15 empty privys before this one and some seriouse blistered hands. Replied to your email btw bro

 Ry


----------



## cobaltbot

Yeah, it's just weird that the mold maker put a period behind the V and not the A -
 error flask


----------



## baltbottles

Ryan,

 Great flask man and tell me about the empty privies. I've dug 5 on a construction site over the past two nights. And so far I have a clear whiskey and an empty gas tank to show for it lol. Oh well sign me up for another 1000 pits. A few of them have to be good.

 Chris


----------



## bottlediger

"a few of them have to be good" haha love that cuz its pretty much true haha
 Let me know when ya want to dig again bro, im down for some more empty pits haha

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Just got back from a philly dig, will post the story later tonight.

 Ry


----------



## zanes_antiques

go ahead and keep us in suspense


----------



## bottlenutboy

waiting in such sweet agony...


----------



## zanes_antiques

should I have said keeping us in "Suspencer"?


----------



## bottlenutboy

> should I have said keeping us in "Suspencer"?


 
 and just what is that supposed to mean?[]

 its ok i know your just pulling my chai....er....better say leg it wont sound so bad![]


----------



## bottlediger

Ok ok, I didnt want everyone to get all suspenced out on this one. I wasnt gona do a write up until tomorrow because of all the crap that went down to night here at the house. But here ya go just for you guys, its truly nothing to get excited about just a diggin story that turned out sour haha.

 Ok 5-10-11-07 dig
 Went down to Philly to dig with George, Matt, and Drew
 Gona make this real brief so i dont get timed out


----------



## bottlediger

Ok so we found a pit, pretty easy to find. Dug her out turned out to be a nice round brickliner that went exactly 16 ft. deeep. Soil clinker ash the whole way down....


----------



## bottlediger

Ok so we were pullling TOC stuff the whole way down, pretty much no change. Sucked.....I figured there would have to be a change somewhere but nothin to the bottom. We might have pulled out 6 whole bottles and nothing really worth taking home but 2 bottles and a benny marble. My fav find would have been a quart blown AMBER milk from philly but it was smashed. I will post picstures of it later. So basically yeah thats it nothing to get excited about...haha im beat tho so I had to cut this one short. Take care and again sorry for the hipe earlyer haha

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Ok finnalllyyy something good to write about to bring this thread back from the dead! But you'll have to wait haha, def gona keep you in suspense on this one will post the write up tomorrow with pic. Tons of pontils tho!!! Cant wait to clean up all my bottles but right now i got to go to bed i am beat. You will love this diggin story!


 Ry


----------



## PhilaBottles

shoes


----------



## bottlediger

Ok I am going to write this in short clips because I dont want to get timed out like last time. 
 Monday 5-28-07 Privy Dig in VA with Chris and John


----------



## bottlediger

This day started out in my home town digging a stone lined circle privy when I got around the 4 ft level I called Chris and asked him if he wanted to come up and help with this one. He told me he had a privy he already started in VA that he was digging and would come up in a few days if I still needed help. So I kept digging this hole and only hitting the nastyest roots ever I was about to give up for the day because it was about 90 plus deg out. Well right about that time chris called me and said he was probly in a good hole down in VA and needed some help. So I jumped in my car and drove down. When I arived....


----------



## bottlediger

Chris and John had a nice round brickliner exposed and down about 4 or 5 feet. They hit 1930's stuff on top and when I got there they were in the 1880s trash layer a couple of nice druggist started to pop out. Down a few more feet we hit a really really nasty 2 ft layer of something neither of us had ever seen before some kind of manufacturing waste that was solid as concreate and smelled exactly like Cow poop.


----------



## bottlediger

Right above that nasty hard layer was about 1860-70s bottles mostly hingmold slickers. As we broke through that chemeical layer we did find a bottle here and there throughout the hard stuff. Chris pulled out the best bottle found at that point in that stuff it was a beautiful and MINT Wolfies in a really beautiful color im guessing you would call it puce. We were all very excited about that find. After we broke through that nasty layer directly underneath bottles just started pooring out by the dozens!


----------



## bottlediger

It was my turn in the hole and after a little more than half of that 2 ft layer of cow poop i started scratchin around in the goooood layer. This good use layer turned out to be about 2 ft thick. I started pulling out marbles, tons of glass, pottery and 2 civil War Bullets popped out right away! Then the pontils started pooring out like water. All of the pontils we did manage to pull out were just puffs however, but then a nice OP histirical flask came out but shamshed to bits. However unlike most holes all of our really good bottles to come out were whole except this historical flask. After My turn in the hole Chris jumped in and I was pulling buckets.


----------



## bottlediger

Chris pounded through the rest of that harden chemical crap and started diggin like a digger on crack! he was digging extremly fast and pulling bottle out after bottle. We were in a hury because we were loosing day light fast! At this time it was probly 7:45pm. Chris managed to pull out a few nice Iron pontil squats from Richmon VA in a beautiful light cobalt blue color! You would have to ask him what they were embossed because i did not come home with them. Chris ended up taking half of the pit to the bottom and then John jumped in the hole and took the rest of the pit to the bottom, which was another 2 ft. John pulled out the best stuff from the pit on his side. A real nice and BEAUTIFUL green Iron pontil Ale came out in perfect shape except for a lip bruise.


----------



## bottlediger

Ahhhh just timed out.....

 He also pulled out about another 3 squats, one being another beautiful Iron pontil light cobalt from VA. More OP puffs came out and tons of broken pottery. We finished up the hole by flash light around 10 pm. We were all extremly pleased with what came out of this hole. It had hardly been dipped due to the nasty chemical layer that was in there saving all the bottles below that level. I would say it had a real nice 4 ft use layer 2 ft above the chem layer and 2 or 3 ft below!


----------



## bottlediger

This had been the best pit I had been in, in a looooong time and I have to say thank you so much to Chris and John for including me on this dig, it is one I will never forget. I had so much fun the hole time diggin this thing. The pit ran about 10-12 ft. Dating from 1930's-1850s. Our finds includd about 5 Op umbrealla inks, a beautiful puce wolfies, 3 embossed Iron pontil squats, 3 slick squats, one embossed hing mold med, tons of slick hing mold and OP meds, 4 marbles, 2 cival war bullets...


----------



## bottlediger

A pot lid base, a few sause bottles, a really nice wierd 10 sided ink, a few local druggist bottles, a beautiful iron pontil yellow colored wiskey and so much more I am forgetting. I will post pictures in a few.
 Thank you again guys for such a wonderful dig!

 Enjoy the pictures everyone

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here are the pics check out the color of that Wofies! What would you call it???

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is my take home, check out the color of that wolfies in true sunlight!


----------



## cowseatmaize

Hey Ryan, try writng in Notepad or something. Then just past it in when your done.
 Don't forget the camera, I need the visual stimulation as well. Great story!!!

 Edit
 Snuck those in while I was typing huh? Heavy equiptment for a hole.


----------



## bottlediger

More!


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> Hey Ryan, try writng in Notepad or something. Then just past it in when your done.
> Don't forget the camera, I need the visual stimulation as well. Great story!!!
> 
> Edit
> Snuck those in while I was typing huh? Heavy equiptment for a hole.


 
 Haha yep i snuck em in there, what do ya think??? As for notepad I had word but my trial version is expired and im waiting for my buddie to send me a copy. And that heavy equipment, haha nah we did used that lol. That was for the block they were clearing out. Thanks for the kind comment Sir

 Ry


----------



## LC

That was a great dig Ryan, and some great finds as well.  Thanks much for sharing the pictures as well as the story with all of us.


----------



## cobaltbot

Ry - Awesome variety of stuff!  Never found a civil war era mini ball, too cool, you were in the right state for that.  What's the embossing on the green squat? You should have kept a chunk of that cap layer to have it analized. I know you were stoked on the long ride home from that one.  Thanks for sharing.   Steve


----------



## baltbottles

Ryan,

 That is one great color on that wolfes. Looks much nicer cleaned up. It was good digging with you yesterday. And we will work out something on the porter.

 Chris


----------



## cowseatmaize

Word is too bulky anyway. Notepad or wordpad is fine.
 Great digs!!!


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> That was a great dig Ryan, and some great finds as well.  Thanks much for sharing the pictures as well as the story with all of us.


 

 L C Thank you very much, I enjoy sharing great finds with everyone because I know how much I enjoy seeing everyone elses finds! 

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> Ry - Awesome variety of stuff!  Never found a civil war era mini ball, too cool, you were in the right state for that.  What's the embossing on the green squat? You should have kept a chunk of that cap layer to have it analized. I know you were stoked on the long ride home from that one.  Thanks for sharing.   Steve


 
 Thanks Steave! Yeah I was loving that mini ball we found two. The first I have ever found and much larger than I have seen before. Thats real funny you said to have that stuff analized because thats exactly what I wanted to do and told chris the same but he said it probly would be a good idea because it was probly some really realllllly toxic stuff that we probly would best not knowing what it was hahaha and I agreed with him lol. Thanks for the reply buddie!

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: baltbottles
> 
> Ryan,
> 
> That is one great color on that wolfes. Looks much nicer cleaned up. It was good digging with you yesterday. And we will work out something on the porter.
> 
> Chris


 
 Yeah that is one beuaty of a wofes what color do you think that is chris? I dont think its puce and you def have to have it in really good direct sunlight to get the color out. It was really nice digging with you man, I always enjoy it. I know you really want that porter and im sure we'll work something out in the future I do love it as well. Take care brother and let me know about tomorow!

 Ry


----------



## Jim

Another great dig, Ry. That is one nice Wolfie. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Jim! I love that bottle so much

 Ry


----------



## Tony14

Amazing find man. I would love to see that color in person.


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Tony, I am still waiting to see if anyone has a color name for this bottle. Its drivin me nuts lol.

 Ry


----------



## baltbottles

Ryan as for the color on the Wolfes I'd call it a Gasoline Apricot. It has some pink and orange tones.

 Chris


----------



## zanes_antiques

Hey Ry, it's good to see you're still hitting the good holes. Aren't you glad I popped your cherry now? Just kidding. It was only a matter of time with the way you dig.


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Chris that sounds about right.

 Zane - Yep still hitting good holes but with a lot of crappy ones in between. You sure did pop my Historical Flask cherry buddie, dont think ill dig 6 whole historicals in a hole anytime soon! Hope all is well buddie, I have been real busy. Ill have to give you a call sometime soon to catch up

 Ry


----------



## capsoda

Hey guys, great dig. Love the pics Ry.


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Cap! We sure did have tons and toooons of fun on this one. it was pricelesss when chris said when John was pullin out a bottle HOly crap is that a torpeado!?! It wasnt just a iron pontil squat haha, got to love them. 
 We are heading back out tomorrow AM hope we do half as good or better! Take care all

 Ry


----------



## baltbottles

LOL dude the way he had the neck and the shoulder of that squat uncovered from where I was sitting it looked like a torpedo. 

 Chris


----------



## bottlediger

lol Chris I laughed so hard it was awesome. I would have craped tho if it was! It was way to dark for me to see anything down there ill tell you that. And btw I cant sleep man thinkin about tomorrows dig to much haha. I got a TON of stuff lined up for tomorow bring the maps and Axe! def need the axe for that one hole. Cya at 10 brother!

 Ry


----------



## appliedlips

Great digs guys,that Schnapps is sweet and I am sure the Richmond sodas don't suck either.Thanks for the great posts and pictures.Good luck in your future digs.Doug


----------



## bottlediger

doug, thank you and good luck to your future digs aswell. I am always shocked at the quality of glass you pull out. Just love reading and looking at all your pictures. Take care bud

 Ry


----------



## Digger George

OMG you dug a Gasoline Apricot Wolfies !?!?!?!! 

 TOTALLY BODACIOUS !!!!!!!!  

 DIG MORE !!!!!!!!

 TODAY !!!!!!


----------



## bottlediger

haha yeah man sweet color isnt it. Well we did dig today and ill do the write up later but it really sucked. A real deep hole for this crap hole of a town i live in. We need to dig soon digger George, take care brotha

 Ry


----------



## redbeardrelics

Nice digs Bottledigger Ry !!, especially your W. Coughlan / Balto porter ! Don't let anyone, and I mean anyone, rip you off on that one. It is worth at least $2000.00 if not more depending upon condition. Don't let them get it from you with any off the wall trade for bottles you can generally find at any large bottle show either, or you will regret it for years to come. If you want to cash it in you are best to list it in one of the large public auctions(Glassworks, ebay, Hecklers, etc), that way the con artists are priced out of the game, or at least have to pay you what it is really worth. I have authored the pontiled soda and beer sections for all three editions of the Baltimore Bottle Book, which is where your cohorts are plagerizing their info from, and can tell you precisely what you need to know about that bottle. Hold onto it with both hands, and don't be in any hurry to let it go until you have found out what it is worth on the open market.


----------



## bottlenutboy

> where your cohorts are plagerizing their info from,


 
 just what the hell is that supposed to mean???


----------



## PhilaBottles

LOL. shoes


----------



## baltbottles

> ORIGINAL:  redbeardrelics
> 
> Nice digs Bottledigger Ry !!, especially your W. Coughlan / Balto porter ! Don't let anyone, and I mean anyone, rip you off on that one. It is worth at least $2000.00 if not more depending upon condition. Don't let them get it from you with any off the wall trade for bottles you can generally find at any large bottle show either, or you will regret it for years to come. If you want to cash it in you are best to list it in one of the large public auctions(Glassworks, ebay, Hecklers, etc), that way the con artists are priced out of the game, or at least have to pay you what it is really worth. I have authored the pontiled soda and beer sections for all three editions of the Baltimore Bottle Book, which is where your cohorts are plagerizing their info from, and can tell you precisely what you need to know about that bottle. Hold onto it with both hands, and don't be in any hurry to let it go until you have found out what it is worth on the open market.


 

 HAHAHAHA Chris Vaught your a funny guy.
 Chris


----------



## zanes_antiques

Is it Plagerism when you recite a price in a priceguide?


----------



## appliedlips

Sounds like someone is jealous!Why would you sell it or trade it to a friend who calls you to dig the privy that it came from when you can sell it to someone you don't know?Enjoy the bottle and do what you see fit,but be smart.Seems like without guys busting their butts,digging privies in Baltimore,producing the only new supply to the market a price guide might not be needed.I hope the pirate was just joking!Doug


----------



## epgorge

Plagerism comes from the latin word for Kidnap.It occurs, according to Wikepedia, when you claim or take credit for someone elses writing. I don't believe quoting a price guide constitutes plagerism. Lawyers may argue differently. 

 I attempt to give credence to where any info comes. It gives your discussion more credibility to give a reference. It also releases you of responsibility for any false or incorrect claims.

 Joel


----------



## bottlediger

Hey guys kinda gettin out of hand dont want to make this a flame thread and have her locked up. I love all the positive support throughout the lasst few months lets continue to keep things positive. On that note yesterdays dig In crappy old york with Chris
 5-30-07 Privy Dig
 Well todays dig was in York which has the be the worst town ever to dig I have dug quite a bit of pits in this town this year and nothin nooooothin good has come out except for that one flask. Chris and I drove around town for a little bit and didnt take us long to find a row of three burnt out houses. Chris and I proped out a few pits of course they were next to two concreate massive footers but that didnt stop us from digging the one. The houses look to be pontil age 1850s 1860s ya know the deal. So we opened her up and dug her down thinkin we would hit the regular 5 ft wood barrel pit like 90% of the holes are in york reallllll shallow. Long story short this sucker turned out to be a Triple barrel that went about 14-15 ft. I can tell ya one thing this pit sucked to dig because it was extremly hot we had no shade and the artifacts in the pit were very sparce. Since it was such a crappy hole I will leave out a lot of details but we came home with like two bottles a few marbles a pretty cool fruit jar lid and like a pipe haha. So yeah didnt get two good holes in a row which I was hoping for. I felt bad that chris came all his way to dig up here and for nothing. Well sorry to keep this one short but I have to run, I will post pictures later tonight hopefully. Take care everyone and be happy! 

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a pic of the pit with Chris in it


----------



## bottlediger

a pic of the finds which we acutally only took like 2 bottles from and a few misc things haha pretty crappy huh?


----------



## baltbottles

> Sounds like someone is jealous!Why would you sell it or trade it to a friend who calls you to dig the privy that it came from when you can sell it to someone you don't know?Enjoy the bottle and do what you see fit,but be smart.Seems like without guys busting their butts,digging privies in Baltimore,producing the only new supply to the market a price guide might not be needed.I hope the pirate was just joking!Doug


 
 Doug,
  I think your right about the jealously. Redbeardrelics (aka Chris Vaught) Has a problem with me due to the fact we both collect Baltimore sodas and he doesn't understand the concept of sharing. Or making friends! Which is sad because when I first met him about 6 years ago and talked sodas with him, that really convinced me to specialize in collecting Baltimore sodas. I actually admired him for his Knowledge and hoped one day to have a soda collection like his. But I guess he just looked at me as competition for getting the bottles he wanted.

     On another note I could tell you plenty of stories about Him and I'm sure he could tell you things about me to make me look bad but. This is Ryans thread and its a great thread about digging and I don't want to see it hijacked over stupidity. So if anyone has any concerns your more then welcome to email me about them. 

     Chris Rowell 
     Baltbottles


----------



## LC

Ryan, I have to admit, that was very little for all the digging you did.  You are doing something that I, as well as many others on here have wanted to do for years, and have never had the chance to do so, and may never get to do. Every time you and others post pictures of your privy digs, and talk about them, always makes my day. I know it is without question hard work digging them out, I used to dig years ago in old ash dumps, but I would think that every dig you do would be exhilarating and not crappy by no means regardless of scarcity of finds in some. Knowing the age of the privy, and the possibilities of what you might possibly find without doubt keep you going. I hope you continue to find and dig these pits of history linked to the world of historical bottles , and will continue to post them on this forum for the benefit and enjoyment of all the members on here. Good luck with all your digs, Lou[/align]


----------



## PrivyCheese

Chris Vaught, I just read your entry on our dig and the coughlin bottle, I cant help but feeling some animosity over the things you said. plagerize? first I bought one of these bottles about nine months ago and payed $500 for it. Second the Baltimore bottle book dosnt give any prices as you well know. No one is trying to "scam" Ryan out of the bottle. Your right, he should find out the right value for this bottle, but he should also value the reason he became owner of this gem. I dont want it. I am not intrested in it at all at any price and nor am I some sort of "cohort" with chris. You assumed way to much. Ryan is a nice kid. And a smart one also.


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> Ryan, I have to admit, that was very little for all the digging you did.  You are doing something that I, as well as many others on here have wanted to do for years, and have never had the chance to do so, and may never get to do. Every time you and others post pictures of your privy digs, and talk about them, always makes my day. I know it is without question hard work digging them out, I used to dig years ago in old ash dumps, but I would think that every dig you do would be exhilarating and not crappy by no means regardless of scarcity of finds in some. Knowing the age of the privy, and the possibilities of what you might possibly find without doubt keep you going. I hope you continue to find and dig these pits of history linked to the world of historical bottles , and will continue to post them on this forum for the benefit and enjoyment of all the members on here. Good luck with all your digs, Lou[/align]


 
 Lou, that is by far the nicest reply I have ever recieved yet to date that made my day ill tell you what. I am so glad to post this stories and pictures for everyone when i know you guys enjoy it so much, that makes the extra effort worth while! You are right most privys are exhilarating! I love digging privys weather finding 1 thing 1000 things or nothing at all. You are right the possibilties what are down there is an incredable feeling when you never know what you are gona get if anything at all. Yesterday's privy just wasnt an excting privy for me I cant speek for chris but that soil was sooo heavy after a while since my back was still kinda sore from the dig a few days before and I think the 90 Plus deg heat of direct sun UV's really drained me lol. That kind of stuff is what you are going to have to put up with to be a hardcore privy digger but man when you go through all that stuff and come back with just a few bottles for all the work you put in it makes them so much more memorable that your hard work paid off but when ya come back with nothing and you are just dead beat at the end of the day you sometimes get bummed haha. But you take the good with the bad and keep moving to the next pit, that next one might have a 100,000 dollar bottle or a 100 dollar 1800's gold coin piece, etc etc but what ever it is you are usally very happy with it. They are all fun just some more than others. Well im rambling haha and I have a bunch of work to do around the house so again thanks so much for your reply and take care sir!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Thanks for sharing that Ry,I know where your coming from with that (burnt out) feeling but then again IM 47 hahah  and your a young  dirt tosser hahah, the reason I replied to your post is because we have a wicked task at hand, just my buddy and I, we got a 5 x?  bricker with a cast iron pipe in it, and pipes turn me off, but it could have been converted (look like it) we know the brick are old and we know its a deep one, only problem is its wet and muddy, and is going to be hell, but like you said who know what lurks on the bottom of any pit, the deeper they are the less they would have been dipped, so this weekend we are  going to dig that slophole at night, we  have been putting it off  since last year because we had other (good) pits  to do now we are lackin, and that one is starring us in the face saying dig  meeeee digggggg  meeee hahah we where going to do it any way but  your post gave  me a little Kick in DA  azzz  to (JUST DO TI).Rick


----------



## capsoda

Dito, Dito Ry, It gives some of us older (Notice I didn't say old) dirt slingers a chance to remember the digs. I don't get to do as much digging as I used to with my bad back, hips and knees but that doesn't mean I don't want to. I love the stories you and Chris put up so you just keep then comming, great or crappy.[]


----------



## bottlediger

Rick You are welcome! haha yeah i know im still a young buck but we still get tired sometimes tooo haha, man if it was only 60 deg everday diggin would be soooo swaaaaweeeet! Dude all I have to say is kick that privys butt when you get her dug! Castiron dont scare me, ya just never know man! hey even a pit no older than TOC "could" have pontils ya never know what they brought with them from their other house and were like why do we have this OLD stuff layin around then bam down the crapper they go haha. hey man good luck on that dig and post dem pictures ! Thanks for the reply rick

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

hey cap! Goood to hear from you. Hey man no matter how old ya get or how beat up the body gets once a digger always a digger! Will be digging tomorow! will keep you all posted thanks for the reply brother

 Ry


----------



## redbeardrelics

Wow ! It sounds like I really ruffled some feathers on my post. That was not my initial intent so, I will start with my apologies for causing a disruption in this interesting and enjoyable post and forum. 

  Some of you have questioned the meaning of my post, and it deserves a reply. 

 To bottlenutboy, my comment you questioned the meaning of was supposed to be an irreverent, tongue in cheek,  politically incorrect, inside joke, that the intended recipients did get, and had a chuckle over. Unfortunately I can see clearly in hindsight that those not on the inside of it could easily infer other meanings to it, and this was not really the place for me to try that kind of spiked humor. I will endeavor to include â€œlolâ€ after my attempts at humor, so there is no confusing when I am not fully serious. My sincere apologies again to anyone who may have been unduly offended by it. I have never been able to pass on a potential punch line, even in serious situations, something I have to work on I guess.

 To appliedlips, yes, the pirates comment referenced by bottlenutboy was supposed to be somewhat of a joke. The part that was not a joke, and the purpose of my post was to ensure that Ry was aware of the current value of that bottle. The market for a lot of the Baltimore pontiled sodas is currently very strong, if not somewhat out of control. It has been for a few years now, and will probably continue to be for a several more. There are at least a dozen eager and active collectors looking to acquire some of these bottles. Some like Chris and I are interested in any of the Baltimore sodas we donâ€™t have, and others are looking specifically for the torpedos, tenpins, or porters, and others are just looking for choice examples from each style. This active competition has caused most of the examples offered in the public auctions in the past several years to go extremely high, with some collectors including Chris and myself paying what many consider ridiculous prices for them. 

 To Ry,  True I do not know you,  all I have heard and read is that you are a good young digger. It is your bottle, and obviously you can do whatever you want with it, and it is none of my business whether you keep it, trade it, sell it for top dollar, or just a fraction of what you could get for it.  The experience I wanted to share with you is that many diggers and collectors, especially when young (myself included), have dug or acquired bottles and quickly traded or sold them, only to regret it later. I am not the only one who has had that experience am I ? 
 I assumed that if you sold or traded it too cheap you would regret it for years to come. Since I donâ€™t know you I probably shouldnâ€™t have made any assumptions, and it would have been more accurate and honest if I had said that if you sold or traded it too cheaply, I[/i][/b] would have regretted it for years to come. lol.  

  For those of you interested in my intentions about this bottle. I am pretty sure from the photos posted that I already have an example of that bottle, in that mold and color, in pretty much attic condition. With that said, I do have several duplicates of bottles in my collection, and I actively look for duplicates of certain bottles to display sort of as bookends, or for trade. I would be interested in bidding on that bottle in a public auction up to $2000.00, but I suspect that other collectors who do not have an example of it yet would go higher and outbid me.
  Maybe I was wrong and some of the people helping Ry appraise this bottle did tell him he could get $2000 + for it on the open market, but then again maybe not. Ry knows the answer to this one, and thatâ€™s all that matters.

 To Baltodigger, John I have no problems with you, and regret any hard feelings my post may have given you, and was in no way meaning anything negative or disrespectful towards you. I am glad you Chris, Ry and all the other diggers out there are steady at it rescuing these artifacts from destruction or prolonged and unnecessary entombment. 

 To Baltbottles,  Chris some of what you wrote is true. When we first met 6 or 7 years ago we did have a good relationship. I was glad to have a young digger/collector become fanatical about the Baltimore pontiled sodas like I am, and was glad to â€œtake you under my wingâ€ so to speak and share info., research, and adventures. We havenâ€™t spoken much in the last 3-4 years, and I can see how you might wonder why? I can tell you that it is not jealousy (at least not on my part), I would not trade my bottle collection, digging experiences, or any aspect of my life for that matter, for yours, that would be sad. It is not that I see you as a competitor for bottles either. There are many other â€œcompetitorsâ€ out there for the bottles we both lust after, several who have deeper pockets, and more time available for the pursuit, than both of us combined, and I do not have strained relationships with any of them. Competition for bottles is fun, truth be told it is the fierce and usually friendly competition to acquire bottles and other collectibles that drives many collectors. 
 On the subject of sharing, initially I eagerly and proactively shared info and research with you, and helped put you well on the way to becoming the advanced Baltimore soda collector you are now. I believe if we think about it awhile we can even think of about a dozen bottles I have sold you over the years to help you build your collections, but I am struggling now to think of even one bottle you have ever sold or traded to me to help me with mine (not that acquiring bottles from you or anyone is a necessary part of a friendship, but you brought up the issue of â€œsharingâ€ without defining what it means, so here I go again assuming it is either info or bottles you think I donâ€™t share?). True I no longer proactively go out of my way to inform you of new bottles that I hear of turning up, or new research info uncovered etc. but I still answer most of your questions honestly whenever you ask. (Of course I no longer answer you when you ask who currently owns a certain bottle that we would both like to have, knowing that if I tell you, that you may hound it out of them before I do. If that is what you mean by not sharing then so be it, youâ€™ve got me there. lol) I have since chosen to share my research and info on Baltimore pontiled sodas, beers, etc through the compilations in the Baltimore Antique Bottle Club Incâ€™s editions of the Baltimore Bottle Book, [/b]to be available to anyone that wants it, including you. I donâ€™t see why you think that is not sharing, after you have chosen to copy that info(dates, forms, rarity, color, lip treatments, etc.) sometimes almost verbatim onto your website, with the inference that you have â€œdocumentedâ€ it. Maybe it is not technically plagiarism, but I do not know a more accurate term for it. Whatever you would call it, I just found it a bit distasteful. For the record, I think you did a fine job of extracting the Baltimore pontiled medicine bottles from the general medicine bottle section, adding more to it, and coming up with a separate section for just pontiled medicines in the 3rd edition of this book. I just wonder how you might like it if I or someone else posted the same info on a website and acted like we had â€œdocumentedâ€ it?
 Chris the only problem I have with you I guess comes down to you tooting your own horn so much. I prefer modesty and humility on occasion. I got tired of giving you information, and watching others give you info, and then seeing you 10 feet away and 10 seconds later parroting the same info to someone else as if you knew it all along, or had just discovered it all on your own. You were fortunate to hook up a few years ago with a couple very experienced and knowledgeable privy diggers who taught you how to find and dig privies, and identify the ceramics and other artifacts found. It was tiring to see and hear you talk about that learning experience as if you were the one teaching them everything, and not the other way around, and I am not the only one who has noticed the same things and has the same impressions. I have not seen a need to burst your bubble in front of all the people you are trying hard to impress, but I also have not seen a need to help perpetuate or participate in it.
  True there are many seedier examples of behavior we could rehash to no ones benefit, so lets please not. Now you know the reasons why I have pulled back and not initiated regular bottle communications with you, like we both share and enjoy with others. I think you and I still have far more things in common to bring us together than there are to keep us distant. I think you are fine digger and knowledgeable collector (I just get tired of hearing you tell everybody you are in your own special way all the time lol). We should have had this exchange in private some time ago, but it is too late for that now, and better let out than left in. If it is all the same with you, maybe we could start fresh again and bury the hatchet (or shovel or probe, whatever the appropriate pun would be lol)?
 Regards Chris Vaught (aka. redbeardrelics)


----------



## baltbottles

Redbeardrelics,

  Chris hereâ€™s my opinion on a few things you wrote. 

  Plagiarism:      Granted I used some information from your list it was a great starting point and I found it invaluable when I first started collecting. However sense then I have spent countless hours at City Hall, The Md Historical Society, and The State Archives in Annapolis doing my own research along with online research. Combing that with talking to every collector I could locate that had any interest in Baltimore sodas. And sense then have greatly expanded upon your original list and the very few dates you published in that list. I have also had the opportunity to see examples in either pictures sent to me by collectors, in person through visiting other collectors, From examples sold at auction, and through documenting the shards of many examples I have dug. Of about 85% of the variations I have in my list. Which includes quite a few bottles not in your most recent list. The ones I have not seen in one form or another are taken from trusted sources, which included the list you published in the Baltimore bottle book. Which also contains some errors. Which I assumed was purposely placed to prevent plagiarism or just typos? I corrected these in my list, which is for my personal use. If I ever were to publish a book I would give credit for any variations I haven't personally saw to whoever or where ever I got the description. But like you said you published the list for everyone to use. And I donâ€™t think is a coincidence that we both researched the same people and found the same dates and address and connections. Granted you started researching long before I did but you published very little of it. Also this just makes me realize how much I really need to do a major update on my website because I have a ton of research to add. Iâ€™ll get around to it sooner or later.

  The couple very experienced and knowledgeable privy diggers who taught you how to find and dig privies:      
 This is not true I had tried for a couple years to hook up with you and your digging partners with no success. I had read alot about the subject and had a good idea about probing and where to look. I finally ended up digging privies with another digger I met through buying some bottles they had on ebay. Both of us were dump diggers and we both wanted to dig privies. So one day we gave it a try and found a very good privy near Hollins Market.  A few days later we found another one and a week or so later another one. Sadly my digging partner at the time had some other obligations and couldn't continue digging very much. But by then I was hooked And soon after had befriended Tom Salvatore and me and him started digging together. If anyone showed me the ropes it was Tom. We dug pretty heavily for about 6 months before his very hectic work schedule and family left him little time for digging as often as I would have liked But we still are good friends and get together to dig whenever we can. By this time I had probably dug 50 privies around Baltimore. Finally when the large project at corn beef row had alot of excavating going on. Is where I met my current digging partners. I already had a good bit of experience by that time and could find a privy. But that site was pretty much any day of the week at about 5:30 after the construction crew had left there would be as many as 10 diggers on that site pounding away at the dirt. If I showed up and found a pit I would invite whomever the next diggers to show up were to help me with it. And many of them would reciprocate and invite me to help them with pits they had found. Finally it got to the point it was the same group of us showing up every day and digging together. Granted these guys I finally ended up digging with regularly were some of the most hard core and experienced privy diggers anyware. And they did teach me alot but I am a curious person and value knowledge very highly and Iâ€™m always learning about anything and everything we would find. It became a very good relationship for us all as they taught me many things but I also looked at things through a different perspective and brought new ideas to the table and taught them about things I found through my own research. Combined we have been a very successful team and dug many amazing privies full of great artifacts form the past.   

 But Chris in all honesty anything Iâ€™ve ever done that upset you in anyway I apologize. As it was never intentional and I agree we have allowed this to escalate far too much for far too long. We are both knowledgeable and rational people so lets bury the probe to the handle so to speak and start over anew.     

 Chris
 Baltbottles


----------



## Digger George

Ok Chris and Chris I hope you've straightend things out among yourselves and will be able to get along again. Now let's get back to Ry's 2007 privy dig posts!


----------



## PhilaBottles

LOL SHOES


----------



## bottlenutboy

> To bottlenutboy, my comment you questioned the meaning of was supposed to be an irreverent, tongue in cheek, politically incorrect, inside joke, that the intended recipients did get, and had a chuckle over. Unfortunately I can see clearly in hindsight that those not on the inside of it could easily infer other meanings to it, and this was not really the place for me to try that kind of spiked humor. I will endeavor to include â€œlolâ€ after my attempts at humor, so there is no confusing when I am not fully serious. My sincere apologies again to anyone who may have been unduly offended by it. I have never been able to pass on a potential punch line, even in serious situations, something I have to work on I guess.


 
 apology accepted and i apologize to you too, this is the place for information and good conversation (including inside jokes) so you were not in the wrong by making inside jokes, however, it WOULD have avoided misunderstandings if you had used "[]" to infer that it was a joke and not to be taken seriously!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

YEA I KEEP THINKIN OF THEM 35 COBALT IP SODAS WE DUG IN ONE PIT!  THAT PROB WONT HAPPEN AGAIN BUT LIKE YA SAID YA JUST NEVER KNOW WHAT LURKS IN THEM THAR HOLES!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA <~~~~~~~SICK LAFF [8D]     SICKRICK


----------



## PhilaBottles

> it WOULD have avoided misunderstandings if you had used "[]" to infer that it was a joke and not to be taken seriously!


 so if i say DiggerGeorge is a smelly butt, i have to place a "[]" after my comment?


----------



## bottlenutboy

> so if i say DiggerGeorge is a smelly butt, i have to place a "[]" after my comment?


 
 you damn skippy![]


----------



## PhilaBottles

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> YEA I KEEP THINKIN OF THEM 35 COBALT IP SODAS WE DUG IN ONE PIT!  THAT PROB WONT HAPPEN AGAIN BUT LIKE YA SAID YA JUST NEVER KNOW WHAT LURKS IN THEM THAR HOLES!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA <~~~~~~~SICK LAFF [8D]     SICKRICK


 
 SICKRICK!

 DIG SOME MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## bottlediger

Just got back from yet another sucessful privy dig, yep its def 6:30am and I left yesterday at 9am haha almost a 24 hr straight diggin trip man im beat. Will post the write up later today

 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

ALLRIGHTYTHEN*


----------



## bottlediger

Ok June 1st 2007 Privy digs that lasted until June 2nd!
 Well yesterday was an aventure for sure, I dug with Chris and Doug and we hit 3 privys. I left York around 9am yesterday and met up with the gang and we started pounding dirt around 11am after finding a pit that dated around 1880. It was a small wood barrel that was loaded with TOC stuff until the bottom. We pulled out a few marbles, a local steamer and blob beer at the very bottom. After that pit was done we drove around some more and found about 4 more privys to dig, we only got to two more. The last 2 privys we dug were side by sided shared wooden rectangles that went deeeeep for the area! The pit turned out to be a 6x4x14deep since they were side by side. We started to hit a very large trash layer which was the last 5 or 6 feet. Up top we were hitting a lot of 1920s stuff and by the last 2 ft was solid 1880s-1870s. We were pulling alot of steamer sodas marbles and meds. The first really nice bottle auctally to come out we thought was a common bromo but turned out to be a SD cobalt skull and poison with stars. Toward the bottom of the bit we dug my favor bottle a amber bug powder from Philly cira 1870s 80s which I have never seen before I will get the exact name with I have more energy to clean my bottles. This was a very fun but exhausting dig. I can not even get into much detail I am so tired but the only thing I have to add is this pit took for ever to dig since the trash layer was so deep we had to dig pretty slow. We stopped digging at 3:20 am and by the time I left to go home it was 5am. Some of the finds include about 8 steamers a blob beer, a really nice blue decorated stoneware pot lid, 2 nice poisons, a few meds, lots of milks, about 10 marbles mostly bennys, and some other misc bottles. A few heartbreakers were a campaine historical flask and really nice palace ink. I will post pictures later in the day hopefully. Dug 5 and a half privys this week, I am pretty beat lol. take care everyone!
 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Alls I can say is ....you go kid! I feel like takeing off a week from work and digging with you dudes! that aint to far out since I work for the city hahah! show me da pix. Rick


----------



## bottlediger

Rick, I would love to dig with you sometime! Those pics will be posted sooooooon  Take care buddie

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Ok Jim I am going to be posting pictures of the poisons soon they are the only bottles I have cleaned so far. The amber one is embossed Glentworths insect powder philada and the other is a cobalt poison poison skull and cross bones with stars S&D


----------



## bottlediger

Ok Jim any info on either would be awesome here are the pics, thanks man!

 Ry


----------



## PhilaBottles

hey ry. that Sharpe & Dome Poison from Balt., MD is killer. Ive never dug one...thats for sure. The Durflinger poison bottle book is telling me that they come in amber (rare) and the cobalt variation is scarce. It also says its ABM. Is yours ABM?

 That bug bottle is a noodle scratcher. I bet Jim has seen it. 

 Although 'Insect Powder' might mean its for the bugs in your pants. [] (ants in my pants) Get it?? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


 SsHhOoEeSs


----------



## bottlediger

Pictures! This is the first pit only like 5 ft deep 2nd pic is the bottles we kept out of it


----------



## bottlediger

2nd pit and the total keepers for the day on the tailgate at 4:30am....





















 Enjoy the pics

 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hey that looks like a city truck hahah  same color as ours, I like the bottle with the 2 flags what does that one say on it?  Rick


----------



## bottlediger

haha yes its important to have a truck like that for this line of work haha. Also that bottle is embossed Samul Leonard Baltimore Md aparently a pretty common bottle Thanks for your reply rick!

 Ry


----------



## LC

Being you fellows are on the subject of Sharp & Dohme, can you tell me what this Sharp & Dohme bottle , as well as what the Peptenzyme bottle are, poison, medicine , or what?? The Sharp & Dohme is half round at the back with two panels at the front of the bottle. The Peptenzyme bottle is square. If you can tell me, your efforts will be appreciated, Lou[/align]


----------



## PhilaBottles

sorry LC, they look like commons meds to me. nice color tho. 

 Ry,

 That bottle with the flags is cool as hell. . . . . . . . . . .

 why didnt you dig today!? I heard somethin good is goin on right now!


----------



## LC

Thanks Matt, that is what I wanted to know about them, as to what they were. Don't really care about their value, I like them regardless. I had them listed on the site I have been trying to put together with my bottles. Had them listed as meds, just wanted to be sure I had them in the right place. Still have to redo many of the pics and have many other bottles I want to get on there, will get there with them in time. Thanks again, Lou

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/


----------



## Jim

Ry, That is a killer insect powder! Definitely good, possibly rare. I'll have to do some research on it for you. The cobalt S&D skull-n-bones is $75-100. I'll let you know about the insect powder bottle. ~Jim


----------



## PhilaBottles

75-100 with the chip? please excuse my ignorance to poison bottles.


----------



## bottlediger

LC that sharpe and dome you have pictured is a poison not a med. Jim thank you very much, very intersted in any info on that insect powder that you find. Matt Yes I know I auctally drove down and checked things out for a little bit, pretty interesting things they pulled out but the best broken. Very good stuff broken tho very good. Its sicknasty out today got to be crazy to dig in this crap []

 ry


----------



## PhilaBottles

shoulda drove to philly and dug that ash hole.

 sure its a poison? doesnt say poison. doesnt have the features of a poison.


----------



## PhilaBottles

oooooooooo triloid type deal. gotcha.


----------



## bottlediger

yep def poison.

 Philly is my galyith and I am david


----------



## cobaltbot

Hey Ry nice pickup on the skull bud.

 LC, Ry's right of course, just thought I'd expand on what the latest Bmore book says:

 They call the shape, which they use Fike's system, a spherical triangle.  There are Sharp & Dohme meds and Sharp & Dohme poisons listed and yours is listed under poisons so somebody must have seen one with a label or they are just quessing due to the triangle thing.  It lists yours in 2" and 3 1/4 " and as being uncommon.

 Ry, yours is listed as rare[]

 Cobalt


----------



## PhilaBottles

philly is my home and i am its digger.


----------



## bottlediger

Thank you Steave 

 Digger Matt you are on crack because you just wrote your 500 post
 PS I am Imin you now cracker

 Ry


----------



## PhilaBottles

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> 
> LC, Ry's right of course, just thought I'd expand on what the latest Bmore book says:


 
 corrected myself brotha. thought it was square. poisons are not my thing...they get sold or given to ryan for puffs. poisons are too overrated i think. []


----------



## cobaltbot

Not knockin you bro, I would have made the same quess[]


----------



## PhilaBottles

cool.


----------



## Digger George

tubular


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a pic of the stuff I brought home all cleaned up on the last dig. Take care everyone

 Ry


----------



## cobaltbot

That's funny, those milks were meant to be yours!


----------



## bottlediger

haha yep when i found them i was like [8D] got to have em! I dont even like milks but had to have these! I cant belive you noticed Steave.

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Jim, find anything else about that insect powder? thanks buddie

 Ry


----------



## Jim

Hi Ry, I haven't had a chance to call my buddy yet, but I will soon. I've been working on a pit every day after work. There are literally HUNDREDS of Great Seals, Dill's Extracts, Steelman & Archer, etc., but I did get one good one today. I'll post a pic later. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger

Ok thanks Jim good luck on your digs!

 Wanted to update eveyone I am giong out to philly to dig some privys leaving right now and meeting up with digger george and digger matt and maybe the balt crew. Wish us luck i always need good luck going to philly because it doesnt like to give me bottles....
 take care everyone and ill give you guys the story when i return

 Ry


----------



## Flaschenjager

*Luck* and *energy* to you guys! Love the photos and tales from each dig. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## bottlediger

Thank you! we sure did have some very good luck today. I just got back to digger george's house so we dug all through the night. George dug like a crazy man harder than any other digger I have ever seen It was just nuts but it had to be done. I will do a full write up later when I get back home and post pics. just to keep you on your toes we did find some pontils and one reaaaallllly good one at that, but the best find was broken colored open pontil med. well im beat 
 take care

 ry


----------



## bottlediger

ahhh straight to a sweetness shot....


----------



## bottlediger

we are crazy


----------



## bottlediger

loooooook at this freakin umbrella ink!#$%#$


----------



## bottlediger

sweeeetnesss


----------



## bottlediger

just so you know...


----------



## bottlediger

digger george is a mutated groundhog with metal shovel hands....


----------



## bottlediger

pine tree...............


----------



## Flaschenjager

Great finds and photos, to say the least! Thanks for sharin'! []


----------



## bottlediger

would have been could have been wish it would have been....10thousand dollars...


----------



## bottlediger

we had tons of fun on this one, enjoy the pics will post the write up later

 Ry


----------



## capsoda

Great haul Ry!!!! Spooky looking company you keep though.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bottlediger

haha thanks cap it sure was a nice haul which I am not used to in philly which most pits are dipped dry. lol yeah those guys are a hoot but I love them

 Ry


----------



## LC

Was the Pine Tree pontiled ?


----------



## Just Dig it

At least i can look at your finds until i get my  day in the  sun = ) Great Stuff Guys Great Stuff!


----------



## zanes_antiques

Super Dig Guys 

 Congrats!

 I can't wait to see the clean up photos.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*Nice stuff!  we only dug one pine tar  C. in all my years of diggin and thay are sapose to be common. Rick*


----------



## PhilaBottles

goddamn im ugly! [sm=lol.gif] 

 we did OK. that ink saved the hole i think. It was fun. Its just ashame that since we do so much diggin in philly, people throw accusations around that we "dont fill in the holes" or get permissions.......i guess its just part of being NEW competition. []  

 LOOKING FOWARD TO DIGGING MANY MANY MORE HOLES WITH ALL THE PEOPLE I DIG WITH...Including these characters:












 Peace, 

 Matt.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*Hahahaha Photo shop is a wonderful thing. you for got to say you looked stupid too hahahahaha!!![8D]*

 my digging buddy on a bad day


----------



## bottlediger

Rick, dude that picture is going to give me nightmares hollllly crap man haha unreal


----------



## bottlediger

LC no sadly it was not pontiled but had to be close to that time period

 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I don't think they where pontil, but im not sure (pine tar) the one I found wasn't either, but who caressss its still a great bottle. Rick


----------



## Jim

Super, killer dig, guys! The cobalt ink is awesome, I've only ever dug ONE open pontil ink and it was aqua of course. Ry, I'm glad Philly finally treated you good. You deserve it, bro. I doubt if even George W. and Rick's forked-tongue demon buddy could top that dig [][]. Very cool photos. ~Jim


----------



## LC

Thanks Ry, the reason I asked was because I have one and it is not pontiled either. I was just curious if there were earlier ones that might have had pontils to give a person an idea as to how far they go back in time. I have never seen one that was. It does not really matter, they are a beautiful bottle regardless. That would be a good research project for someone who lives in the city and state in which it comes from.


----------



## LC

I bought the one I have at an auction around fifteen or twenty years ago Rick, and I have not seen another one in my area since. I have also not been to a bottle show for around the same amount of time either. Do they show up often at the bottle shows?


----------



## bottlediger

thanks jim for the complements! 

 L C - they do turn up quite a bit, and are found in tons of differnt sizes, colors, and molds. The first one i dug was acutally broken this was last year and was in one of the hardest to find colors and mold varations it was safire blue....Some are embossed 1858 so I think that is the earlist they go back to also they are from philadelphia Pa. 

 Take care guys and thanks again so much for the comments

 Ryan


----------



## PhilaBottles

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> Thanks Ry, the reason I asked was because I have one and it is not pontiled either. I was just curious if there were earlier ones that might have had pontils to give a person an idea as to how far they go back in time. I have never seen one that was. It does not really matter, they are a beautiful bottle regardless. That would be a good research project for someone who lives in the city and state in which it comes from.


 
 They are noted in this article *BY DR. RICHARD CANNON *. http://www.glswrk-auction.com/mc22.htm The iron pontil variation is rare.

 Matt.


----------



## LC

Thanks Matt, that was a super informative article, thanks for thinking of me, I appreciate it greatly, Lou


----------



## PhilaBottles

sure.

 this is the second one ive dug in 3 months.

 Matt.


----------



## bottlediger

Here a pic of the slim pickins i brought home on the last privy digs, dont even worth doing a write up of the dig it just wasnt that good. Take care

 Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Better then mine I brought home a badback hahahah[]   mine time is comein I can feel it in my back []


----------



## capsoda

Hey Ry, you dug that big ass chamber pot?


----------



## bottlediger

Rick - good luck on your next dig bro I know your gona hit a monumental hole reallll soon!

 Cap - yes george and I just dug that last night out of a very small pit, it was all the way on the bottom and a pain in the butt to get out since there was no room down there. It is perfect except for some minor rim chips

 Take care guys!
 Ry


----------



## PrivyCheese

Ryan, I am wondering if you can help me out. I am trying to find out some info on a philly beer I dug. Its a aqua blob, with embossing that reads, John Meech
 204-212 Fort st. and Philidelphia under that. I havnt been able to post a picture of it. It keeps telling me that the file is to big. So if you or anyone else can help me I would sure appreciate it. Thanks

                                             John


----------



## bottlediger

hey john, no im not to up on my philly bottles. Philabottles (Matt) will most likly know tho and he'll probly respond to this within the day. Sorry bro

 Ry


----------



## PhilaBottles

Long time no dig John. How ya been? 

 I saw your post in "What is it pre1900", but i didnt reply because the "M's" are missing from my cards. 

 Is it embossed Fort street or Front street? 

 Matt.


----------



## Digger George

Bro we are gona dig this week! Everybody get ready for some serious shibby!


----------



## LC

I hope you hit the *MOTHER LOAD* !!


----------



## Digger George

So me and Ry finally dug something a few days ago behind these 200 yr old boarded up homes. We had to blast through a few layers of concrete to get to what we thought was a privy. We're not sure it was, it went 5 ft feep and we went about 6 ft wide and never found the other end. It had hints of wood lining. The trash kept going under that huge concrete slab so we gave up. The trash dated from 1870-1900. We'll be back.


----------



## bottlediger

thank you very much for posting the pics george!

 Ry


----------



## bttlmark

Wail on it Guys


----------



## bottlediger

been doing some digging here and there around the local areas and havnt been having much luck  last pit I dug was with george in York and it was a THE shollowest pit i have ever seen. It was 2.5 ft deep! Shards dated from 1850-TOC  nothing whole but a freaking bromo! 

 Oh well gona dig another pit today wish me luck because I am on a bad streak


----------



## bottlediger

well me and my buddie Neil dug down this pit 13 feet in 2.5 hrs! We were moving she took the probe all the way down so it goes at lest 17 feet. We had to stop because neil had to leave but ill finish it another day. Nothing came out what so ever at all, and not sure if anything will just solid ash  heres some pics


----------



## bottlediger

attached privy to the house!


----------



## bottlediger

nothin so far


----------



## Flaschenjager

Ry - *I see safety (condom wrapper on left) was important on this hole!* [] [] []


----------



## bottlenutboy

meech, whats wrong with you? your ALWAYS supposed to have a condom when you dive into a hole head first[][][][][]


----------



## bottlediger

yeah that was kinda gross but not nearly the nastiest thing I had to pull out of there before we could start diggin


----------



## Jim

Good luck, Ry. I hope you guys score something nice out of that pit. You don't see many standing outhouse pit digs. Very cool. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I said it 1000 times and I will say it again (life is like a privy you dont know what your going to get until THE END) [8D] Rick


----------



## zanes_antiques

God Speed!






 "May dreams of Historical Flasks dance in your head"


----------



## Just Dig it

i know where there are about 5 undug standing privys. one im waiting for the go ahead on i offered to keep up  a fellas lawn while hes in newport for  2 months in return lol hopefully i get an ok


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*Word up brother word up*


----------



## bottlediger

Hey wow thanks for all the replies guys. yes I know rick you never know what you get to the end and ive always said that as well. I just dont have a good feeling anymore about this one after talking to Chris. It is way cool to dig a standing pooper tho. 

 Jim, hey man did you ever talk to your buddie about that insect powder I dug a while ago? Its back a few pages. Thanks man

 I am going to finish this hole today so Ill let you know how it goes, hopefull something to take home

 Ry


----------



## Just Dig it

there is something down there for ya man there has  to be = )


----------



## Jim

Sorry, I had forgotten about that one [&:]. I did talk to Jerry about it, it is a very scarce insect bottle. He didn't have a price figure, but in my opinion, it should be $150-200 and possibly more. I have seen some similar bug bottles bring very good prices. ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W

May dreams of cobalt dance in your brain[8D]


----------



## bottlenutboy

move your leg rick! we can see up your shorts![:'(][][]


----------



## capsoda

> move your leg rick! we can see up your shorts!


[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Spencer you a perv!!!! [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Your sapose to be looking at the bottles! whatsa matter wit you, besides there's nuttin there to see hahaha[8D]


----------



## bottlenutboy

> there's nuttin there to see


 
 rick, for your sake im not going to go in that direction![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Good that was my plan [8D]


----------



## bttlmark

Looks like an interesting hole there Ry...good luck if you venture deeper........


----------



## bottlediger

well dug down to about 21 feet and the 4 ft probe still sunk the the handle...I was just hitting the trash layer and it was all 1940s and 1930s stuff...One 1900 slick med but thats it. I took nothing home from this dig and gave up on it. If i get reaaaaaal bored some day I might finish it but thats a deep hole for nothing haha. Oh well
 PS You were right Chris as I figured you were


----------



## bottlediger

Well folks I am sorry to say it but it looks to be the end of the digging year for me, I have just been informed that I have some military training to complete starting 5 Aug and running to about 25 Jan 08 So 6 months of no digging. Man that is going to suck BAD. But whats worse is being away from my wonderful girl friend and my good old digging buddies. I just want to thank all of you on the forum for all the kind words and support throughout this year. I would also like to thank everyone who I have dug with this year and the new friends I made in the process. You guys mean a lot to me, we have had tons of fun digging this year and made lots of good memories. So I really donâ€™t know what else to say other than take care and good luck to all with their search of rare glass and if you would keep this thread alive through out my time gone, that would mean a lot to me. 

 BTW I have met my goal, this year has been my best year of digging to date and its only July. it sure would have been an amazing year if I would be able to dig up to dec.

 Of the top of my head best finds include
 14 whole historical flasks some pontiled some smooth based
 43 broken historical flasks (some extremely rare)
 1 Pine tree coradial 
 1 sapphire blue Open pontil umbrella ink
 A couple dozen pontil squats/porters
 Tons of smoth base squats
 Over a hundred Open pontil puffs
 1 Topaz Wolfies Schanpps 
 2 civil war bullets
 Tons of redware/stonewear/slipwear/jugs/bowls,etc
 2 very nice poisons
 Rare local Small & bro med
 Cant really think about rest Im sure im missing a lot


 Speical thanks to Digger George (most hard core digger alive and my best digger friend), Digger Matt, Chris, Zane, Doug, John, Paul, Neil, and everyone else I dug with this year

 Digger Ry out


----------



## capsoda

Hey Ry, You can still check in from time to time. We will wait right here.[]


----------



## LC

Hate to see you have to go Ry, understand the military delemma though. *And thank you for your willingness to protect and serve this great nation, I appreciate it greatly*. I will miss your posts. Hopefully, the time will pass quickly for you, and you will be back at it digging those great bottles again.
      Lets just hope that when you get to that military training, that they will not have you any assignments on _digging any new privies to use_ !! Take care of youself, I will look forward to your return, Lou Atwell


----------



## RICKJJ59W

*For those about*
*to Dig! we Salute You! Ac/dc*


----------



## bottlediger

Thank you guys very much apresated







 Here are some recap pics from this year, most have been already posted
 take care all

 Ry


----------



## bottlediger

More pics because we all like to look at glass and dirty men haha I try to make good of every situation.


----------



## bottlediger

some more


----------



## bottlediger

and some more


----------



## bottlediger

and just a couple more good memories with good glass, history, and people

 Ry


----------



## Digger George

hahaa thanks for the compliment dirt bro! I think you might be able to sneak another dig in there if your stationed close by. Once a digger always a digger!


----------



## zanes_antiques

Here's a few from my photo album.


----------



## LC

Love those *FLASKS ! *


----------



## Jim

Awesome digs and pics, Ry! You've had a great year. I still want to hook up with you for a dig whenever you get back in action. Thanks for sharing your digs and some sweet glass, and thank you VERY much for your service to our country! ~Jim


----------



## cobaltbot

Digging Ambassador Ry,
 Well to say the least I think you accomplished what you set out to do this year.  I too hope we get to dig in the future.  It was still great getting to meet up with you in person and talk bottles.  Your can do attitude is addictive and will get you far in life.  I got a feeling we will hear more from you before the books are closed on 2007.  Good luck on your military thang.

 Steve


----------



## appliedlips

Ryan,

    Thanks for all the great posts from the past year they are always entertaining.You are young and have many great digs to look forward too.More importantly as others already said,Thank you for your service to this great country of ours!God Bless,Doug


----------



## baltbottles

Hey Ry its been a blast digging with you this year. Scrounging that house in baltimore and that all night privy with doug. All those bad ones in york including that triple barrel and that muddy wet one. lots of fun. But make sure you keep in touch and when you get back we will do some digging again.

 Take care
 Chris


----------



## Tony14

Love all of your posts ryan. Let us know when your back to digging again!


----------



## bottlediger

first off thank you so much for everyone who has posted such nice words it truely does mean a lot to hear all of that. you fellows are the best and its a privlege to be able to be on this forum with you all. 

 Also some good news and to bring this thead back up off of page two already, I did get to go out for one last dig before I leave. I got to dig with my good buddie george for a last harahh in my home town of York. It wasnt a great dig but we did manage to pull something out that I LOVED. We dug 2 3x3x4 ft privys side by side in connecting yards. The holes were not very old or were just dipped very hard. We pulled out a lot of TOC and 1920s stuff but there were lots of broken hutches and blobs mixed in. The keepers included 13 glass and clay marbles, 2 green bottles both of which were polishes and a KILLER Pottery Piggie bank!!! Sady the pig which I named oinker was broken but all the pices were there. It wasnt a bad break just the rear hinney was broken. Funny thing was we were just about to go and leave but I remeber there was one corner we didnt hit and I almost said lets just go but I gave it a shot and within 1 min the pigger ploped out  Enjoy the pics everyone and george has the vid cam rolling when the pig came out just by chance so theres a vid to 

 13 marbles the most I dug in one day 13 not in as unlucky but 13 as in a bakers dozen


----------



## bottlediger

heres Oinker


----------



## bottlediger

Oinker 2


----------



## bottlediger

heres the hole


----------



## bottlediger

slim finds but we had fun even on a hotttt day. Gona post pics of the piggie after its recontructed surgery in a few


----------



## bottlediger

Oh heres the vid

http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/bottlediger/?action=view&current=4aa46238.flv


----------



## bottlediger

piggie 1


----------



## bottlediger

Pigger 2 all back togeather and happy


----------



## justadddirt

Glad to see you got to dig a couple more before you go. And with Digger George to boot.When I first joined this forum I thought George was 3 brick shy of a load, but after reading some of his posts realized he just liked digging  bottles & enjoyed life in general.Just like the rest of us, he just takes it to the next level.


----------



## justadddirt

Sorry didn't want to get timed out. Sure do like that pig bottle & the video. I've really enjoyed readin your posts on your digs.You dug some great bottles in the past year. Bottles most of us dream of.Hope to read more great posts from you in the future.Good luck on your training & thanks Ry!!!


----------



## capsoda

I had a piggy bank when I was a kid. It was in the headboard shelf on my brothers and my bunk beds. He was goofing around on my bed one afternoon and it fell off the shelf and busted. [X(]

 Right on his head....[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Great dig guys.


----------



## zanes_antiques

sueeeeee....sueeeeeee

 Sweet pig!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

COOL PIG! Zane  nice weird color, I like it!  hey Gary I am like a truck load shy of a full load  that's the way you have to be in this line of  work  [8D] but George I like the way you think man. lol rick


----------



## LC

My Boys had a piggy bank when they were kids too, I guess all kids did. I still have mine from when I was a youngster. My Grandfather gave it to me. It is made of cast iron. I lost the original screw out of it that held the two sides together. Never have figured out how the devil I lost it. Anyway, my Boys bank sat on the headboard shelf on their bunk beds as well. Unbeliveable ! They moved out years ago and left one of the banks. And it still has the money in it !!


----------



## bottlediger

Later on everybody, leaving tomorrow AM take care to all and thanks once again. I think you made this the most viewed thread ever on this forum with over 15,000 veiws. I will stop in and say hi if time permits while im gone. 

 Ry


----------



## Tony14

Make sure to let us know when your back!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Later on Ry thake it easy and be safe, I must of had the second most hits  [8D] Rick


----------



## zanes_antiques

Good luck Ry

 I'll dig a few holes for you.


----------



## bttlmark

HeLLuva Year RY,,,,MISSION ACCOMPLISHED ..............
Maybe you can come down to Florida when your released and do some winter diggin'


----------



## Digger George

> ORIGINAL: justadddirt
> 
> When I first joined this forum I thought George was 3 brick shy of a load, but after reading some of his posts realized he just liked digging  bottles & enjoyed life in general.Just like the rest of us, he just takes it to the next level.


 
 yeah it's fun to act stupid sometimes, especially when one gets like this for old bottles!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hahahaha I laff every time I look at you dude you got a sick brain like me.[8D] that lQQks like fresh buttcake, you arnt digging them port o johns again are you[8D]


----------



## Digger George

Ya it was a Johnny on the spot, I thought there would be treasure in there and I was right, fresh diarrhea!


----------



## bottlediger

IM BACK IN PA! but just for a day. wanted to say howdy to everyone, the Oklahoma trainning went very well but it felt like i was gone forever! I leave tomorrow for MD for more army trainning and i will be there for about 4 months (until jan 23rd) I will have the weekends off so I should be able to get some good old diggin time in. You guys have no idea how diggin deprived i am, I am FREAKING OUT!!! Well got to run, i will be on and off of here all day to say hello to everyone, take care I missed you guys!

 Ry out


----------



## Jim

Good to hear from you, buddy! Glad to hear that all is well. I hope you get into a good pit soon. ~Jim


----------



## otgb

Hi Ryan 
 It is good to hear from you. make sure you take care of yourself i will be thinking about you 
 when i am digging up here in the great white north
 Tim


----------



## capsoda

Glad to hear from ya Ry. There should be some good diggin in Maryland.


----------



## Tony14

Great to hear from you!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Hey Ry you should dig a lot of fox holes just to keep the privy motion going hahaha.stay safe  Rick


----------



## bottlediger

I love you guys, thanks so much for all the kind replies. Take care and goood luck to all!!! you will be hearing more from me later

 Digger Ry []


----------



## Digger George

RYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! IT'S TIME TO DIGGGGGGG!!!!!! 
 a cobalt blue pig bitters with spider legs!


----------



## bottlediger

GEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOORGE TO THE DIGGER, I AM IN MD RIGHT NOW AND I THINK I AM GOING TO GO ON PASS FOR THE NEXT 4 DAYS DUDE. DIGGING WE MUST, I WILL CALL YOU TONIGHT BRAAAAA SAVE SOME TIME FOR ME

 RY OUT

 4 DAAAAAAAAAYS OFF 
 im hope'n anyway


----------



## bottlediger

Heres a vid slide show i made while i was in OK when I was bored one night, just wanted to share hopefully it shows up.

 Take care all

 digger ry

http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m191/bottlediger/?action=view&current=2007digginslideshow.flv


----------



## appliedlips

Great video Ry!I am still laughing watching the neighbor's yard(trash cans included)tumbling into the hole.I have been so close,so many times.Haha.Last week we had my son watching so the neighbor didn't walk over to the fence to see what we were doing,that would have hurt.Anyway,awesome stuff glad to have you back.


----------



## PhilaBottles

> I am still laughing watching the neighbor's yard(trash cans included)tumbling into the hole.


 
 hahahaahhaha


----------



## lexdigger

Cool slide show. Love the Foo Fighters! We had a similar incident with a yard collapse, only the privacy fence decided to buckle a bit as well! We had to do some major repairs to satisfy the home owner and neighbor. Good Luck with the rest of your training. Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Nice slide show and vid, that vid reminds me of a dig we did when we lost the the concrete fence post connected to the neighbors fence, it was bad! lol Rick


----------



## capsoda

Great vid Ry. Lots of nice bottles and stuff coming out of those holes. 
 It is so nice that you take those handycapped young men digging with you.[sm=lol.gif]

 I know, I know, that was incensitive of me. It could give handycapped people a bad name.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 You guys are a riot!!!


----------



## baltbottles

Ry,

 Great vid man lol I reconize several of those digs lol some were pretty hard that all nighter in baltimore and the one in york. But the trash cans was classic I'm still laughing from that one lol. Give me a call and we'lldig .

 Chris


----------



## Digger George

OMG I'M FAMOUS!


----------



## bottlediger

Ok brining this back from the dead, went digging last week with the philly boys hit some pits didnt amount to much a few pontil puffs and this bottle that is embossed *whitwell's original opodeldoc*

 anyone have any info on that bottle?


----------



## bottlediger

wow that came up pretty big, new camera still have to figure it out.

 werds


----------



## bottlediger

21 Oct 07

 Went digging in philly last weekend, turned out to be a "super pit" because of its size not the bottles within it. The pit was HUGE. 8 ft across and 14 ft deep. Ive never seen in person an 8 ft across pit, it was pretty impressive I just wish my pictures could give you the full effect. This pit was from the 1700's but heavily dipped and filled in late. We found 5 milks, one philly blob, 8 marbles. Nothing exciting what so ever. I went home with two marbles....again. Been pretty slow for me latly but Im just lucky to get some time everyweekend for some digging. 

 take care everyone

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

2/5ths of the pit you cant see because of the angle. It was LARGE but sucked [] Here is Alan in the pit

 until next weekend

 Digger ry


----------



## PhilaBottles

the thing with that pit is that it only went 18 feet...if she dropped past the 22 foot mark, we would have got a layer. and at that volume, a 6 inch trash layer would have produced a ton of stuff.

 maybe we'll hit it good next time. we sure are overdue for a loaded pit.

 Matt.


----------



## appliedlips

It sucks when you move that much dirt for a couple bottles but with that kind of age you have have to dig them.I "think" that Whitwell's might be either a Boston or Maine bottle but don't quote me on it.Depth of a hole is one thing but volume(like Matt said is another).Here are couple of picks from a couple winters ago on a pit that must have been 5x12' atleast.It went 15 ft. or so deep and we had to dig it before the next morning.It almost killed us.Sorry,to hijack your post but just thought you might like the pits.I have seen stoneliner's that other's have dug in Cincinnati that are round and 10 ft. across.Could you imagine all the wet muck in one of them because they are all 20+ ft.?I want no part of those if I have the choice.Doug


----------



## appliedlips

One more


----------



## bottlediger

Holy Crap Doug that is a LARGE PIT!!! Very nice

 Here is a pic for everyone of some bottles Fresh out of the tumbler dug from this year. Enjoy


----------



## zanes_antiques

It's good to see you are doing fine Ry.

 I thoroughly enjoyed the show!
 Not because my house, our bottles, and myself are in there either!


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Zane! How have you been? Getting any digging in latly??? Take care brother

 Digger Ry


----------



## zanes_antiques

Been working 6/10's Ry. I don't get out much these days.


----------



## bottlediger

total bummber bud  but i dont get out much either being that the army is taking up my week days. take care bro

 Digger ry


----------



## Road Dog

> ORIGINAL: bottlediger
> 
> Ok brining this back from the dead, went digging last week with the philly boys hit some pits didnt amount to much a few pontil puffs and this bottle that is embossed *whitwell's original opodeldoc*
> 
> anyone have any info on that bottle?


 I found advertisements for this in 1822 to 1827. 38 cents a bottle not to be confused with Steers worthless mixture. Whitwells is far superior to the old kind of opodeldoc and to the servile and contemptible imitations of it.  I think the correct spelling should be Whitewell. That wouldn't have fit on the bottle. J.P. Whitewell.


----------



## bottlediger

Awesome info! Thank you very much

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Do you guys recall when these were dug? Minty fresh right out of the tumbler 

 Happy Diggin

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Rick, you live close to Easton Pa right? Ever see that med before its embossed M.H. Schug's Magic Liniment Easton Pa. Its definity a 1870's bottle reaaaaaaaaaal crude 

 Digger Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Yea RY, we dug a few in Allentown a few years back. dig you dig them? Rick


----------



## bottlediger

yep I dug all of those, if you go back throughout the pages on this thread you can see which digs they came from. I really like that magic bottle for some reason just super crude

 Digger ry


----------



## Digger George

Holy totally tubular tumbled bottles batman!


----------



## bottlediger

This weekend George came up for a quick little dig, we found a pit that ended up being rather large for this area 6x4x6deep shared wood liner. After the first 3 feet of digging I really thought this pit was dug, we were finding broken shards from the 1870â€™s 1860s mixed in with 1940s stuff. I didnâ€™t know what was going on, it just didnâ€™t feel right. Well another foot down milk bottles started coming out, a bunch of common ones and a few descent ones, the best being cracked. About another foot down it was solid 1890â€™s nothing older what so ever except the chamber pot (I donâ€™t know where those early frags came from up toward the top!). Tons of broken hutches/blobs, meds were coming out. We ended up finding over 60 whole med bottles but only half a dozen being embossed. Also among the finds, were a nice blob, hutch, very small childâ€™s size chamber pot (missing handle) but still very nice pattern. Also a bunch of misc items, 13 or so marbles, etc. Best bottle to come out was a beautiful cobalt blue Underwoodâ€™s Inks Master Ink in MINT condition. That baby was just sticking to the wall right under some milk bottles. Nothing to old but it feels good to dig some descent bottles, its been way to long. My loaded pontil pit is still waiting for me though, I can feel it.


 Digger ry


----------



## capsoda

Sounds like it had been poorly dip over the years. All the broken glass could be fill. It was common to use bottles, whole and broken, for fill. The is a foundation down town and under the slab are thousands of sodas. Some are worth a little money but unfortunately 99.9% are diamond pattern Chero Cola bottles.


----------



## Jim

Nice dig, Ry! That seaweed yellowware chamber pot is sweet! I have never seen one with black seaweed, we dug one this past summer that had it in blue. The Underwood's master is a cool bottle, I love the shape of it.It's kind of like a cobalt bowling pin []. Glad to see you slinging some dirt, bro. Good luck and take care. ~Jim


----------



## bottlediger

thanks Jim! It sure did feel real good to be finding some bottles again, I really needed that. I do love that underwood's Take care buddie, looking forward to seeing your next great hole!

 Cap, not sure what you mean poorly dipped, the hole diffintily was dipped bad up until the 1890s, there was no loam or any signs of poop what so ever just a straight up trash layer strickly 1890s about a 1.5 ft thick with some older pottery shurds mixed in but no old glass in the trash layer. 

 thanks again for the comments guys 
 digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

Wow 4:36am, getting up this early to do some "The new Army" combativies trainning is nottttttt fun lol. I miss the days were I used to sleep in to 6....ohhhh my not a morning person

 Just wanted to say goood morning all [][][]

 digger ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Getting up at 5:28 am for work SUCKS MORE!  lol 
   For not being a morning person you sure are happy [:'(][][8D]
           Have a good  1   Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Cool dig,(nice ink)I was thinking of the child chamber pot and had to laugh! we found one on the last dig,my buddy thought it was a big cup,he said he was going to clean it up and drink hot chocolate out of it bhhahahah!!!it probably wound't have mattered,but just the thought.[:'(] 
   We never find kids pots,so he didn't know. lol  Rick


----------



## bottlediger

yeah your right i am pretty happy in the mornings, I really dont know why lol. I do hate getting up early tho I cant stand it. 

 I love the child's size ones the best, I have two now from this year one from the 1820/30s and this one from the 40s/50s. 

 Ps I would have watched him drink his first cup of hotchololate first and then told him after I took a picture  lol nah im not that mean.

 thanks for the comment

 Digger ry


----------



## Digger George

dude I didn't even see that seaweed decoration when it was dirty cooooool


----------



## bottlediger

yeah man i know! it was nasty, I dipped it right in acid and took it out mins later and it was sparkling with a nice suprise


----------



## bottlediger

Before acid dippy 






 After Acid Dippy





 mmmmmm Seeeaaaaaweeed (homer simpson voice)

 Digger Ry out


----------



## bottlediger

HOLY CRAPPER 20,000 VIEWS!!! Thanks for all the support guys! Take care allll


 Digger Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

wow that is a lot of hits! there is another way to look at it to 470 talkers out of 20.000 lurkers thats a bit off the charts.lol Rick


----------



## bottlediger

well yeah for this forum it is expected Rick and its sad and Very disipointing but expected. The lurkers out weigh the people who contribute and post probly 50 to 1. Yes 470 posts HOWEVER thats not even 470 differnt people, its only a handfull. My point is please contribute to the fourm, dont just lurk that doesnt make it as fun as it can be. I really do not care if you post to my threads, but it is nice to get some complements and see feed back to everyones threads. I like to post digging pictures for everyone to enjoy, there is not reason to hide in the dark and just lurk, post a cope threads post some comments, talk to people help the community Grow! I love reading everyones posts and viewing everyones digs. If there wasnt any feed back good or bad, this forum would die. Help The community Grow! 

 Thanks you
 Digger Ry


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Yes Sir!! even the fights are interesting  (for a while) []  I'm a digger not a fighter hahah![8D] ahhhh I love that green button! lol Rick


----------



## PhilaBottles

just drop it rick. you started the green dot thread looking for a fight, and it seems like you keep trying to push buttons. just relax guy. im done if you are or not. i love you man. you get a big hug.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Nope not trying to start any thing,just tired of the crap, and looking at it sucks to. Thats all.


----------



## PhilaBottles

then hopefully we can dig something up your way together this weekend.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I'm digging something up all right and that is a 54 stone liner.


----------



## PhilaBottles

hey rick. best of luck up your way. again i want to make peace. hopefully we can dig one day.

 Matt


----------



## tigue710

gee, I want a hug....


----------



## PhilaBottles




----------



## tigue710

gotta love clean hippy chicks!


----------



## baltbottles

Hahaha I'd hug her and do a few other things to her!


----------



## CrewelaDeVil

[8|] I don't respond alot to dig stories, tho I love reading them. I just usually sit in awe.  I consider my stories boring...I mean, who wants to read about the 50 millionth spoon I dug? lol I have 3 great spots, 1 I haven't touched yet and don't intend to until spring....the other 2 skunk me. Today I am going to check out a new place so we'll see.


----------



## PhilaBottles




----------



## tigue710

I luv you buck...


----------



## tigue710

o.k. here is a more tasteful one...


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Ew[:'(]!!!


----------



## bigghouse

hugs!!


----------



## PhilaBottles

ill meet you in the middle


----------



## downeastdigger

Point well taken Rye, I'm as guilty as anyone ( confessed lurker ).  I'll make it a point to post more!


----------



## Digger George

WHY DO I LOOK BULGARIAN IN THIS PIC?


----------



## Digger George

THAT MONKEY LOOKS LIKE MY SECOND GRADE MUSIC TEACHER


----------



## bigghouse

isnt it cute?


----------



## RICKJJ59W

If I could talk to the animals learn there languages........


----------



## bottlediger

OK ok ok, nuff of all the crazzzzy pics for now please [&:] and back to the diggin stories

 Nov 11th into the 12th (screwtops, smooth base, & PONTILS) Two wood liners and a oval brick mmmm

 More to come tomorrow [] I mean its 4:30 am and I just got out of the shower and in bed geez. Will post details when I wake up 

 Digger Ry out


----------



## bottlediger

Nov 11th-12th Dig

 Long story short, this was a long dig dug three pits only one was good (21 ft brickliner) that dated teens for about 14 feet and slowly started getting older and older. The last foot had a few pontils here and there which we were all looking for. All in all it was a very fun and good producing hole. I think we ended up with about a half dozen blob beers, one hutch, one squat, one stubby wise beer, about a dozen local meds, one emerald green carters ink, one igloo ink, some pottery pieces including a nice purple mustard jar, creamer, plates, etc, one latic poison (my first), an emerald green iron pontil demijohn (my first) couldnâ€™t believe it was whole, and a very beautiful GRAPE PUCE COSTARâ€™S N.Y. insect powder OPEN PONTIL! That was the last bottle to come out all the way on the bottom in the pure loam. Wonderful looking bottle and a color to die for. We must have pulled out about 2-3 hundred bottles out of this pit most being TOC but couldnâ€™t complain about the age toward the bottom. Very fun pit indeed. 

 Dug another pit today which  I will post about tomorrow

 Good luck and good night, I have to get up in 4 hrs!!! eww

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Here is a pic of the Costar's N.Y. its a horrible pic to show the color because its real dark and you need a real bright light but you get the point. I will post the rest of the pictures tomorrow. Anyone have any info on that one? Non of us have seen it before in that color and est. the value 500-1000?

 Good night 

 Digger ry


----------



## tigue710

Very Nice!  Lets see some more, lol....  sure that isnt hug powder?


----------



## CrewelaDeVil

Holy crap- that's deep! Nice bottle though


----------



## bottlediger

Chris...Its 7am now, its time for you to go to bed 

 digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

ahhh I thought you were up, says your signed in, guess not


----------



## bottlediger

and the finds







 Heres a beautiful igloo ink 






 Poison 






 Demi (my favorite find of the dig)






 Greeeen Carters 





 Tea Pot






 Costar's!!! 






 my keepers cleaned up







 Hope you enjoy the pics

 digger ry


----------



## bearswede

Hey, Ryan...

 Kevin can help you out with that Costar's... He's our resident insect powder expert... Give him a shout...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/showprofile.asp?memid=4970


 Ron


----------



## capsoda

A whole demi is a rare find to be dug up. I have found hundreds of necks but never a whole one. That is a deep hole but you found some great stuff.

 You find any Chinamen in that whole.  [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cobaltbot

Alright bud! Way to get this thread back on track!  Love the finds!!

 Steve


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: tigue710
> 
> Very Nice!  Lets see some more, lol....  sure that isnt hug powder?


 
 Tique, Thanks! and more pics are posted. Nah not a hug powder just your comon everday day bug killer 

 digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: CrewelaDeVil
> 
> Holy crap- that's deep! Nice bottle though


 
 yeah it was a deep one but not the deepest ive been in let alone my other digging buddies. It sure did feel good to get in a deep one tho. I can tell you one thing, If it didnt go that deep it Def. would NOT have been a good pit, if it went deeper it would have possibly been much much better.
 thanks,
 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: bearswede
> 
> Hey, Ryan...
> 
> Kevin can help you out with that Costar's... He's our resident insect powder expert... Give him a shout...
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/showprofile.asp?memid=4970
> 
> 
> Ron


 
 Ron, thank you very much

 Digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> A whole demi is a rare find to be dug up. I have found hundreds of necks but never a whole one. That is a deep hole but you found some great stuff.
> 
> You find any Chinamen in that whole.  [sm=lol.gif]


 
 Thanks Cap, that demi made my day Ive always wished to dig a whole one, I really wished to take that one home with me amoung eveything else that was dug 

 Deep hole = []

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> Alright bud! Way to get this thread back on track!  Love the finds!!
> 
> Steve


 
 Steve, thanks man. Im glad to see your getting out and digging! Hey where did you get that Hair bottle from York?!? Ive always wanted to find one of those  Some day hopefully

 Digger Ry


----------



## Jim

Sweet dig, Ry. That beautiful dark puce is a GOOD color for a Costar's! Costars in general are much scarcer than their Lyons counterparts (which also come in some sweet colors), so that is definitely a good score for you.

 Those deep pits make you work for the goods, so I'm glad to see that you did well on this one. ~Jim


----------



## pupman

Hi Ryan,Congratulations on a great dig,I dig Brooklyn,N.Y. alot and many of my powders came from there.What you have is one of the many competitors of Emanuel Thomas lyon(famous for his Lyons powder among other things).Henry R. Costar sold insect powders at the same time period as Lyons ,early 1850's and his advertizements became heated battles with Lyons ,who beside selling the product straight to Druggists ,Sundries and the like had enlisted the help of Demas Barnes and John D. Park who sold a variety of these sort of products including Drakes plantation Bitters.Although not terribly rare , the Costars bottles are seen with less frequency than Lyons and maybe he wasn't quite as successful as the "professor Lyons". Some insect powders are known from only one specimen such as my emerald green O.P Meyers Destroyer.One thing they basically all had in common is that they were produced in New York and to a lesser extent Brooklyn.
      At this point,the only thing I collect is insect powders,truly my specialty having about 50-60 or so of them.Please let me know if you would be interested in selling it to me as I will pay very fairly for it.Also,please let me know if you have any other specific questions about this or any other insect powder and I will e glad to help.congratulations on digging a nice one!                         Best Regards,Kev


----------



## bottlediger

Kev, Great Info! Thank you very much

 Digger Ry


----------



## appliedlips

Good pics and story Ryan.You guys certainly got some nice stuff for moving all that dirt.That Costar's is a very cool find.Good luck on the next one,Doug


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Doug []


----------



## zanes_antiques

Sweet digs Ry. Good to see you're still getting out there.


----------



## bottlediger

holycrap zane! Havnt heard from you in forever, how the heck are you. Yep still getting out, doing the army thing but digging on the weekends. Id like to see some OH digging pics get out and diggggggggg or im coming out and making you dig some more flasks lol. Hey ill call you sometime soon, im busy tonight writing papers blaww...

 Digger Ry


----------



## Digger George

A legendary dig! Here's a before pic of the mess. Yo Ry send the after pic of our restoration, it was beautiful.


----------



## bottlediger

Here is it! Nice fill and patch job

 Digger Ry


----------



## PhilaBottles

great digs Digger Ry! I wanna get civil unions between man and bottles legal.


----------



## bottlediger

11-17-07 Dig

 Today dig I am going to have to call the Poison pit! George & Matt came up today to dig, we located a house to dig. George goes into the back yard, says the pit is going to be right there, pointed to a spot, first push of the probe, bam privy. It was amazing, I had to laugh. It was a large yard and he picked out the spot exactly, there was no sink or anything. The pit turned out to be a circular stoneliner. We opened her up and right away a triloid poison pops out, then a skull/crossbones poison, then a broken coffin doh!, then an amber poison. IT was nuts. I was just waiting for the skull figural to pop out haha I wish. Didnâ€™t hit much after that, we got a local hutch and some other common bottles. But the heart breaker of the hole was a FIGURAL INDIAN QUEEN BITTERSâ€¦..browns celebrated bitters pat 1867. Beautiful bottle I was heart broken but kept all the pieces to try to glue it back together, that didnâ€™t work out to well but I have about 65% of it. The pit went about 8 ft deep and was filled with water from about 4ft down. All in all it was a fun pit, just a shame that Indian queen didnâ€™t survive 


 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Matt in the hole acting like he dug out those poisons []





 finds




 poisons 




 heartbreaker...what a beautiful bottle





 poisons





 All for now until next time

 Digger ry


----------



## justadddirt

Nice finds Ry. Those poisons are sweet. I  don't know why but I never find poisons. Jim from Lewistown is going to be jealous. Too bad about the Queen Bitters. What is the color. Looks green to me. Once again, nice dig.


----------



## tigue710

man that Queen is a crier!  Looks like a few decent poisons though, nice!


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks guys, yes the poisons were a nice suprise. I have been finding a lot of them latly and probly 10 total this year. The queen however would have been much nicer, the color is the most common color dark amber, still a very hard bottle to dig as you can see this one smashed to pieces [:'(]

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

bumpin this up to hopefully get people off the bickering subject and because im getting excited about my next dig!

 []


----------



## Jim

Me too, Ry! I'm ready for a pit. We have a decent shot at finding an older pit this weekend. We already dug one there that was 70s-80s, but the original houses on the lot were late 1700s or VERY early 18s, so there is at least one good, old pit hiding out.

 Poisons sure are fun to dig. Other than the killer coffin that Gene got, we have dug a few poisons from the pits this year. One of my favorites was the clear STRYCHNIA POISON (strychnine!). Even the common little ambers are cool, you just don't find them every day. Good luck on your next pit, buddy. Hopefully, we will both have some goodies to post. ~Jim


----------



## PhilaBottles

> ORIGINAL: bottlediger
> 
> bumpin this up to hopefully get people off the bickering subject and because im getting excited about my next dig!
> 
> []


 
 post some pics then.


----------



## bottlediger

Well its been almost a month since ive been out in the pits, really depressing but Ive been extremly busy. Anyway I got togeather with some of the guys yesterday and we dug two 8 ft pits. One was a round bricker, the other was a barrel for 4 ft and then turned into a round brick for the last 4 ft. Both were filled about the same hitting toc up high and on the bottom pulling out 70s stuff. Didnt do to well but we did manage about 20 or 30 keepers which inluded local meds, hutchs, wisebeer, blobs, marbles, yellow spa mineral water bottle (best find), and some other stuff. It was a fun dig even tho the pits were wet from about 2 ft down....and the temp out was in the 30's [&o]
 Only about 12 more days of digging left in 07, finish it off with a blast and make sure to be safe!!!
 take care
 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger

Christmas Eve 2007 Pontil Dig

 Woke up this morning and figured today would be a good day to dig, I called Chris up and he wanted to dig so we both got together around 11am ish found our first pit around 11:45. This pit sucked, long story short was just a 5-6 footer dipped clean. Found a 2nd pit behind a very early 1830-40 house. The privy was inside the house actually in the addition. This pit turned out to be descent. It was a 3.5x3.5x6 woody started out 90s, then down about 5 ft it turned to a mix of 70s-60s, then at 5.5 it turned to water and bam pontil shards everywhere mixed with tons of early ceramics. First whole pontil was an iron pontil mineral water from central Pa. Then we pulled out some other pontils but were just puffs. Another squat, this one broken, then a local open pontil med. Some more random items, another squat, this one badly cracked. And after that last squat that was about the end of the hole. Some heartbreakers included, a historical flask, an amber case gin pig snout open pontil, a few more local pontil meds, and some very beautiful ceramics.  It was a great day to get out and enjoy the nice warm dec weather. Have a great Christmas Everyone.

 Digger Ry
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





















 Christmas eve pontils []


----------



## Jim

Nice little pontil pit, guys! Hopefully, some of the ceramics will have all of the pieces there. We hit a pontil pit here last weekend, but there wasn't much in it. Not even a piece of a squattie, but we did get a couple of OP embossed meds and a few puffs. 

 The weather is looking good for this week after Christmas, so we're going to get one more pit in for '07. Thanks for sharing the pics, I enjoyed them as usual. Merry Christmas! ~Jim


----------



## appliedlips

Digging a pit inside of the house,that's persistence.That Green Pop bottle looks like a good one.Congratulations on another fine dig.Doug


----------



## bottlediger

Thanks Jim and Doug

 Ry


----------



## cobaltbot

That looked like a fun "fix"  The ceramics look interesting, are there scenes on them.


----------



## bottlediger

It sure was a fix alright, yes there are scenes on them, just regular early english design ceramics

 digger ry


----------



## bottlediger

This ends the 2007 digging year for me, tried to get out today but that never happend. Had a great year, found a lot of nice stuff, and added about a gig of pictures to my computer. Just wanted to thank you all for your comments and help on the questions I had on a few teaser bottles. I hope your enjoyed all of the stories and pics as I have enjoyed yours. Today ends this digging year but tomorrow starts the next []

 take care everyone, and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! []

 Digger Ry 07


----------



## blade

Hey bottlediger, I was wandering what the name of the town was on that mineral water & med.


----------

